# Ported 661s..



## redbull660 (Jun 18, 2017)

Running a couple of ported 661s...

36" cannon - 8pin rim sprocket.
36" Stihl .404 RS 46RS .404 .063 104dl
16 Oak Rail Road ties strapped together ~30" wide , 37" tall

JMS 661 50.0 , 53.1




Snellerized 661 46.4 , 47.4


----------



## Edwad (Jun 18, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> Running a couple of ported 661s...
> 
> 36" cannon - 8pin rim sprocket.
> 36" Stihl .404 RS 46RS .404 .063 104dl
> ...



Great video redbull!


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Jun 18, 2017)

I have had this test a few times but not by me because just like you It would be hard to not be biased and I wouldn't post videos running a saw someone else ported without talking to them first.

I happen to know a unbiased guy who has 2 or 3 661's Brad ported and one of mine,he's ran them with the same 42" bar and chain.

If I ran them it would be a biased result just the same as you so the owner of these saws said he will video them for a unbiased result.

It's very easy to make one saw win if you want it to and since you and Scott don't care for me it would stand to reason that if my saw was twice as fast it would still loose,couldn't have a jmssaws bashing thread if my saw won could we?

I hope you at least talked to Brad.


----------



## Edwad (Jun 18, 2017)

I certainly do not see any saw bashing here. redbull is a very outstanding honest guy!


----------



## crabby cooter (Jun 18, 2017)

Jason, you were given a chance to show off your saws at the iowa gtg, but you did not show up, why?

maybe you should set up a gtg, i'll bring a few saws, let the guys that show up run them and see who comes out on top. i'm ready when you are.


----------



## crabby cooter (Jun 18, 2017)

first cuts on a 395 I did


----------



## Edwad (Jun 18, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> Jason, you were given a chance to show off your saws at the iowa gtg, but you did not show up, why?
> 
> maybe you should set up a gtg, i'll bring a few saws, let the guys that show up run them and see who comes out on top. i'm ready when you are.


I was watching your 661 saw video earlier today Scott.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 18, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> Jason, you were given a chance to show off your saws at the iowa gtg, but you did not show up, why?
> 
> maybe you should set up a gtg, i'll bring a few saws, let the guys that show up run them and see who comes out on top. i'm ready when you are.


I don't care if your saws are or are not ahead of mine.
To be honest if the 661 you've worked on for 2 years wouldn't beat one that I ported in a day I'd feel sad for you. 

Where's the videos from CT gtg with other people running are saws?
Why is it that your saws are only way ahead when nobody else is around?

This 661 was ahead of the 394 in CT that was very close to Julian's saw.

I had them together at the same time and there's 20 videos of them and I'm not favoring one or the other.

How can they be so close when there's people around but so far behind when there not?

Send me one of them crabby coochie saws and we will see how far ahead it is.

The thing is this Scott, posting a thread about 2 other builders saws without talking to them is a **** move and just makes you look desperate.

How many people have sent you guys saws and had them beaten but you have never sent a saw to anyone,why?

How were my saws in CT right with yours when everyone is around but so far behind now?
Come on man,I'm not stupid and you know I ain't so what is it really about?


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 18, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> Jason, you were given a chance to show off your saws at the iowa gtg, but you did not show up, why?
> 
> maybe you should set up a gtg, i'll bring a few saws, let the guys that show up run them and see who comes out on top. i'm ready when you are.


There's a lot of my saws at every gtg
They run good too,you have ran lots of them. 

You know I can build a stout saw so what is your problem? Or is that the problem?
I bet it is.
I never bashed your saws because you can build a strong saw and I've never said mine were better so it has to be you needing your ego stroked.

I still would like to meet you and talk saws,I think you would be a interesting gut to talk to and I'd say we are a lot alike 
I'll get my chance to talk to you and I hope you ain't mad at me and we can have a good talk.

I think we do a lot of things very close to the same and I didn't learn from these ****ing forums,I learned over 20 years by doing it.
Sound familiar


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 18, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> first cuts on a 395 I did



Sounded a little lean after the first cut. What was it tuned to? 

I got 45.7 and 45.5 for the cuts.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 18, 2017)

Is my saw still running a single ring? How about the cage in the carb?

I assume my saw is still running a popup piston, standard porting, no epoxy, and some timing advance.

What kind of mods to the JMS saw?


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 19, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Is my saw still running a single ring? How about the cage in the carb?
> 
> I assume my saw is still running a popup piston, standard porting, no epoxy, and some timing advance.
> 
> What kind of mods to the JMS saw?


It's just a ported saw with a popup. 

Its got a different muffler on it for sure and it sounds off by a good bit but honestly none of that matters,it wouldn't matter if my or yours was 50 times stronger,they still loose.

A high exhaust short bar 394 I did was smack on his 661 with a 42" 404 in CT and a bunch of people ran both and everyone said they were about even,that 394 and this 661 were at my shop at the same time and the 661 was a good ways ahead of the 394 that was basically even with his 661 that's made to run that bar.
50 people seen it and a bunch ran both saws and there's videos of it.

It would stand to reason that the 661 he's got that I ported that's stronger than the 394 that's very close to his 661 would put the 2 saws a out even but at his place with nobody to see it gets beat bad. 
How does that work exactly?
It's the most chicken **** and desperate thing I've seen.

There's 10 videos of that 661 beating the 394 that 10 people ran that day and all said it's pretty well even with his 661 but not when nobody is looking. Lol
A random saw I built for a 24" bar is right with the saw That's been built and tested forever to run that 42" bar by the best saw builder in the world and he's been working on it forever.
I guess I'd be desperate to prove it's better to but I'd have the decency to tell the guys involved. 
A guy that hates me beats one of my saws at his house and posts a thread about it
I feel dirty and a lesser man for even posting.


----------



## crabby cooter (Jun 19, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Is my saw still running a single ring? How about the cage in the carb?
> 
> I assume my saw is still running a popup piston, standard porting, no epoxy, and some timing advance.
> 
> What kind of mods to the JMS saw?



I assure you that these saws are as we received them.


----------



## drf255 (Jun 19, 2017)

I'd personally take either of those 661's. Both runners from good builders. One being 5% faster though that size wood could be anything. 

I'd want the one that idled and had the best throttle response of the two.


----------



## redbull660 (Jun 19, 2017)

20" Tsumura/Total lite - 9pin rim sprocket
20" Stihl RS chain - .050 3/8 72dl
Pine and maple

Tree Monkey 661 - pine 3.35 sec avg, maple - 9.78 sec avg
JMS Saws 661 - pine 3.76 sec avg, maple - 11.31 sec avg


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 19, 2017)

Send them down here and I'll run them then I'll send them to Brad so he can run them,should be the same results right?


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 19, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Send them down here and I'll run them then I'll send them to Brad so he can run them,should be the same results right?


I'm not interested.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 19, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I'm not interested.


I ain't either 
Never going to happen anyway and you know that.


----------



## redbull660 (Jun 19, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Is my saw still running a single ring? How about the cage in the carb?
> 
> I assume my saw is still running a popup piston, standard porting, no epoxy, and some timing advance.
> 
> What kind of mods to the JMS saw?



haven't changed your saw. didn't change jms (jason's) til after the videos. The gentleman who sent it, was fine with the speed, but unhappy with the torque. Unhappy with the craftsmanship. Unhappy with how he was treated. ...all opinions. (someone else may hold a different opinions.) 

Saw now has a Tree Monkeyed Jug piston muffler timing key and carb on it.


----------



## redbull660 (Jun 19, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I have had this test a few times but not by me because just like you It would be hard to not be biased and I wouldn't post videos running a saw someone else ported without talking to them first.
> 
> I happen to know a unbiased guy who has 2 or 3 661's Brad ported and one of mine,he's ran them with the same 42" bar and chain.
> 
> ...





jmssaws said:


> I don't care if your saws are or are not ahead of mine.
> To be honest if the 661 you've worked on for 2 years wouldn't beat one that I ported in a day I'd feel sad for you.
> 
> Where's the videos from CT gtg with other people running are saws?
> ...





jmssaws said:


> There's a lot of my saws at every gtg
> They run good too,you have ran lots of them.
> 
> You know I can build a stout saw so what is your problem? Or is that the problem?
> ...





jmssaws said:


> It's just a ported saw with a popup.
> 
> Its got a different muffler on it for sure and it sounds off by a good bit but honestly none of that matters,it wouldn't matter if my or yours was 50 times stronger,they still loose.
> 
> ...



ok then.. 

well here is the CT gtg. video below, times attached.


----------



## Bluefish (Jun 19, 2017)

I haven't been around for awhile until recently, looking for a few saws, maybe some port work.
PM'd a few trusted members because of being out a the loop. Funny how quick they were to let me know who to avoid dealing with. Some of my buddies I reached out to like stihl, some like husqvarna, but they all mentioned the same bad apples that have turned up in my absence.
Sure are a lot of threads going down the same road as this one. I don't think the friction is about porting styles.....
Sorry for the thread hijack, just had to butt in.......
Russ


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 19, 2017)

Is this the new **** measuring thread? Cuz if y'all make a category for smallest, I've got a damn good shot! [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 19, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> Saw now has a Tree Monkeyed Jug piston muffler timing key and carb on it.



Tree monkeyed carb?????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII (Jun 19, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Is this the new **** measuring thread? Cuz if y'all make a category for smallest, I've got a damn good shot! [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No Pics Please!!!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 19, 2017)

hseII said:


> No Pics Please!!!



Don't worry Heaf, you wouldn't be able to see it anyhow... [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII (Jun 19, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Don't worry Heaf, you wouldn't be able to see it anyhow... [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



With Tboner or SS sharing theirs in the past, I hoped by saying no from the git go, I could stop you from being talked into it.


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 19, 2017)

Where are the videos from the ct gtg  the one where Jms saw matched the precious unicorn and 661?


----------



## crabby cooter (Jun 19, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> Where are the videos from the ct gtg  the one where Jms saw matched the precious unicorn and 661?



well go find them and post them, I don't have them


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 19, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> ok then..
> 
> well here is the CT gtg. video below, times attached.



Looks like I missed the post.... What do you have to say about the results here?


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 19, 2017)

Unless you video you swapping chain off other saw I don't believe the videos. I didn't even watch them as I smell something and it don't smell good. Never get in between a man providing for his family. People can choose what porter they want. It's a free country. By the way might want to check the piston on that 394 it might have a smudge and hung a ring just like a certain 064. It sure sounded lean after cut. No one is immune to saw problems. So don't say that your better than anyone else. Every porter has a saw blown up, I'd bet my wallet on it. Wether it's due to a mistake or flawed part. I'm kind of tired of the child play on the forums. There are two sides to every story. The only way anyone would believe a test to be true involving other porters saws is to have a third party tester. And that kind of test is something I'd never want to be part of as its guaranteed to piss people off, and it's just downright wrong.


----------



## crabby cooter (Jun 19, 2017)

I thought that there were a lot of very good running saws at the ct gtg. every one of the saws brought to that block ran good, at least the ones I watched.

this jms saw that was sent to us seems to be a bit off, that's about all I can say.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 19, 2017)

Edwad said:


> I certainly do not see any saw bashing here. redbull is a very outstanding honest guy!



If only he was heterosexual.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jun 19, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> I'd bet my wallet on it.........There are two sides to every story..



Wallet full of money from selling a saw that gifted to you by people that thought you'd enjoy it?

You seem to play both sides well!


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 19, 2017)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Wallet full of money from selling a saw that gifted to you by people that thought you'd enjoy it?
> 
> You seem to play both sides well!


You do not know my situation, I'm suprised to see you type that Jeremy. Al and I are friends and the problem was not with Al's porting and I texted him and talked to him about the situation and he was cool with it. Let him get on here and comment and say that he is pissed at me but I bet that he don't do that. As far as playing both sides most know what side I am on but you know what I don't open my mouth and start fights on here like some as that destroys the forum. I try not say what I wouldn't say to a man's face behind there back as that is just a ******* move. It's not even about who makes a faster saw anymore as that's not the point.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 19, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> You do not know my situation, I'm suprised to see you type that Jeremy. Al and I are friends and the problem was not with Al's porting and I texted him and talked to him about the situation and he was cool with it. Let him get on here and comment and say that he is pissed at me but I bet that he don't do that. As far as playing both sides most know what side I am on but you know what I don't open my mouth and start fights on here like some as that destroys the forum. I try not say what I wouldn't say to a man's face behind there back as that is just a ******* move. It's not even about who makes a faster saw anymore as that's not the point.



You're right..it's not about who's saw is faster.

Don't be a tulip and take sides.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 19, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> Unless you video you swapping chain off other saw I don't believe the videos. I didn't even watch them as I smell something and it don't smell good. Never get in between a man providing for his family. People can choose what porter they want. It's a free country. By the way might want to check the piston on that 394 it might have a smudge and hung a ring just like a certain 064. It sure sounded lean after cut. No one is immune to saw problems. So don't say that your better than anyone else. Every porter has a saw blown up, I'd bet my wallet on it. Wether it's due to a mistake or flawed part. I'm kind of tired of the child play on the forums. There are two sides to every story. The only way anyone would believe a test to be true involving other porters saws is to have a third party tester. And that kind of test is something I'd never want to be part of as its guaranteed to piss people off, and it's just downright wrong.



Mason I get how you want to defend Jason, he has been generous and kind to you, but as you said, there are more sides to this than you can possibly know. 
I know I don't know it all. 
So to blindly defend him and talk **** to Scott, after how he treated you at my house, seems extremely disrespectful! If you have it all figured out, and think you are correct on your comments, fine. Otherwise I think an apology is in order. 

Just how I see things...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 19, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> You do not know my situation, I'm suprised to see you type that Jeremy. Al and I are friends and the problem was not with Al's porting and I texted him and talked to him about the situation and he was cool with it. Let him get on here and comment and say that he is pissed at me but I bet that he don't do that. As far as playing both sides most know what side I am on but you know what I don't open my mouth and start fights on here like some as that destroys the forum. I try not say what I wouldn't say to a man's face behind there back as that is just a ******* move. It's not even about who makes a faster saw anymore as that's not the point.



Wow!
You really have no idea
You are young...
I hope one day you "get it"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jun 19, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> You do not know my situation, I'm suprised to see you type that Jeremy.............I try not say what I wouldn't say to a man's face behind there back as that is just a ******* move.



You're right, I typically hold my breath Mason & and don't know your "entire" story. 
You know as much as anyone here, I'm not one to typically stir the sh!t pot. 
The events that have unfolded in the past month or so have really made me feel ashamed to be a part the forums. Hence my limited time spent here or there lately.

Are you saying I'm talking outta place and that I wouldn't repeat this in front of you?
If so, you're right...I have A LOT more I'd like to say to you in person.


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 19, 2017)

Adirondackstihl said:


> You're right, I typically hold my breath Mason & and don't know your "entire" story.
> You know as much as anyone here, I'm not one to typically stir the sh!t pot.
> The events that have unfolded in the past month or so have really made me feel ashamed to be a part the forums. Hence my limited time spent here or there lately.
> 
> ...


You'd **** talk in person without knowing the real story? Same for you Dan?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 19, 2017)

So why are these infighting threads still allowed to run on like this? Wonder why so many of us don't give a rats.

Get over it girls and find another hobby.


----------



## hseII (Jun 19, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> If only he was heterosexual.



If Only.


----------



## hseII (Jun 19, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> You'd **** talk in person without knowing the real story? Same for you Dan?



Mason,

The Difference is both LepraGnomo & Dan know more than they've shared about the situation with JMS.

A lot of us do, but choose to let things go, sometimes, because it's not worth arguing about.

The bottom line is, Jason was in the wrong multiple times, & rather than own his mistakes, he chose to try to shift the blame & give folks the run around.

I'm speaking 1st Hand now.

Let It Go.


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 19, 2017)

By the way nice PM message you sent me Julian. Just lost all respect for you.


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 19, 2017)

A blind man at night can see sending a porters saw to another porter is never going to end well.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jun 19, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Is this the new **** measuring thread? Cuz if y'all make a category for smallest, I've got a damn good shot! [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just advance the timing more


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 19, 2017)

https://media1.giphy.com/media/1u3bXcqHBDASA/giphy.gif


----------



## hseII (Jun 19, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> A blind man at night can see sending a porters saw to another porter is never going to end well.



The same man can see that no matter what you are told, you're not going to change your view, so I will stop trying to get you to step back.

JulyAnn, Dan, Jermey, Randy, Jonathan, I know them all, I've dealt with them all. 
The last 3 I consider family.

I've dealt with Jason too. 

I've got nothing against Jason at this point, but the top folks I will certainly deal with again: I probably will not do business with Jason again, even though he promised me a free port job as compensation after all the issues with my JMS 066. 

If he contacted me & needed help, I probably wouldn't turn a blind eye, but I also won't be soliciting his work.

Good Evening.


----------



## hseII (Jun 19, 2017)

KenJax Tree said:


> https://media1.giphy.com/media/1u3bXcqHBDASA/giphy.gif



QUOTED FO TROOF!!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 19, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> You'd **** talk in person without knowing the real story? Same for you Dan?



You and I talked about the real story bud, remember. You asked me to keep it between us and I have. I told you how I felt then too, directly. You didn't get it then either...
I see you digging a grave and I felt the need to say something. If I'm out of line, so be it, continue digging. Maybe I'm completely wrong about it all, but I don't believe I am. 
I'm not looking to hurt you, just keep you from hurting yourself. But I knew everything when I was 20 too... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 19, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> By the way nice PM message you sent me Julian. Just lost all respect for you.



I don't think he'll lose sleep over it.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 19, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> A blind man at night can see sending a porters saw to another porter is never going to end well.



You can't have sh!t for brains so bad to think this is still about how the saw performed can you ?


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 19, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> You can't have sh!t for brains so bad to think this is still about how the saw performed can you ?


Wrong. It's not about how the saw performed. Sending another porters saw to another porter is just plain ****ing wrong. I stick to what I said.


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 19, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I don't think he'll lose sleep over it.


Neither will I. It's just a chainsaw.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 19, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> Wrong. It's not about how the saw performed. Sending another porters saw to another porter is just plain ****ing wrong.



Why ?

Guys do it for testing all the time.

I think it's when you have something to hide it becomes an issue.


----------



## Jed1124 (Jun 19, 2017)

Some of these guys are the same ones that were chasing Brad around on other forums like the "buzz" just to break his balls. Now JMS saws is the new whipping boy and they are using Brads saw as a standard to compare to!
You guys really need to get out and cut some wood, you have way to much time on your hands......


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 19, 2017)

Jed1124 said:


> Some of these guys are the same ones that were chasing Brad around on other forums like the "buzz" just to break his balls. Now JMS saws is the new whipping boy and they are using Brads saw as a standard to compare to!
> You guys really need to get out and cut some wood, you have way to much time on your hands......



Hey your in CT! You should come to my next gtg. [emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 19, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Why ?
> 
> Guys do it for testing all the time.
> 
> I think it's when you have something to hide it becomes an issue.


There is something to hide in testing videos in this thread. The intent behind the testing was not to see who has a faster saw and if you can't see that I can't help you. Brad's saws were subject of the same tatics a few years ago. I'm done arguing over a saw. You have your opinion and I have mine.


----------



## hseII (Jun 19, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Why ?
> 
> Guys do it for testing all the time.
> 
> I think it's when you have something to hide it becomes an issue.



I had Randy ship one of my saws to JMS for comparison: are you aware of this @huskyboy?


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 19, 2017)

hseII said:


> I had Randy ship one of my saws to JMS for comparison: are you aware of this @huskyboy?


Yes


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 19, 2017)

hseII said:


> I had Randy ship one of my saws to JMS for comparison: are you aware of this @huskyboy?



You shouldn't have done that , it's wrong.


----------



## hseII (Jun 19, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> You shouldn't have done that , it's wrong.



I Know.
I see the error of my whays now.


----------



## hseII (Jun 19, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> Yes



So please explain how it was ok for
Me, but not for someone else.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 19, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> There is something to hide in testing videos in this thread. The intent behind the testing was not to see who has a faster saw and if you can't see that I can't help you. Brad's saws were subject of the same tatics a few years ago. I'm done arguing over a saw. You have your opinion and I have mine.



I could care less about the saws.

Brad snelling is my porter of choice for a few reasons :

1-He's close to me...so shipping isn't a killer.
2-He has a good turn around time.
3-He's been a very honest person with me in every transaction ive had with him.
4-He's delivered in the performance part for me on every saw ive sent him.
5-IF a situation presented itself where something went wrong i don't doubt for a second he would handle it ASAP.
6-I trust him.

Is he the best with every saw model made ? .. No.

If his saw loses in a video by a few seconds that changes none of the above for me.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 19, 2017)

News flash....this thread isn't about saw performance


----------



## hseII (Jun 19, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I could care less about the saws.
> 
> Brad snelling is my porter of choice for a few reasons :
> 
> ...



I use just a few people, 2 of them have the same 1st name, for The exact same reasons. 

It's not so much about stop watch times as how business is handled after the saw has been returned.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 19, 2017)

hseII said:


> I use just a few people, 2 of them have the same 1st name, for The exact same reasons.
> 
> It's not so much about stop watch times as how business is handled after the saw has been returned.



Id love to have one of scotts saws..hopefully i can buy one if the timing works out.

Same with your buddy from the zoo.


----------



## hseII (Jun 19, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Id love to have one of scotts saws..hopefully i can buy one if the timing works out.
> 
> Same with your buddy from the zoo.



Zoo Man does good work. 

Nobody is perfect, but I've been done right by the ones I still deal with.


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 19, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> You shouldn't have done that , it's wrong.


The intent there was different. Screw all of this thread, children who are supposed to be grown men. And you guys bring up that I'm younger than you? Lol. The people who purposely don't respond to this thread get what I'm saying. That's what you guys want.


----------



## hseII (Jun 19, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> The intent there was different



My intent was to compare 2 saws: what was different this time?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 19, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> The intent there was different. Screw all of this thread, children who are supposed to be grown men. And you guys bring up that I'm younger than you? Lol. The people who purposely don't respond to this thread get what I'm saying. That's what you guys want.



I had grown men business years behind me when you were still jackin off lookin at the lingere section of the sears catalog.

I get what you are saying about the intent of the video..i can't answer if thats true or not...but julian can.

But the picture is bigger here.


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 19, 2017)

I like turtles.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jun 19, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> I like turtles.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jun 19, 2017)

Adirondackstihl said:


> View attachment 585968


me too.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 19, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> News flash....this thread isn't about saw performance


 well you are very polite. That dirty dog


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 19, 2017)

hseII said:


> I Know.
> I see the error of my whays now.


How was that handled heath?
Did anybody other than you hear about it?
Was there a thread posted with the video?

Everyone who needed to be involved and know was and that's it.

Do you think if I got that saw without randy knowing and then beat it and posted a thread to provoke do you think it would have the same results as this thread?

I kinda think the outcome would be a little different.


----------



## crabby cooter (Jun 19, 2017)

hi jason


----------



## hseII (Jun 19, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> How was that handled heath?
> Did anybody other than you hear about it?
> Was there a thread posted with the video?
> 
> ...



While it was different, had I understood the kill switch was backwards on the 2100, Randy wouldn't have been in possession of that saw in the first place.

As far as you are concerned, your responsibilities are met when the following questions are answered:

1. Did the owner of this saw pay you in full? 
If yes, then it is his property. 
Principles are nice, but your in business to build saws: if the owner paid you, it's his saw, to do with as he pleases.

2. Did the owner mention anything to you regarding being displeased with the saw prior to this video? 
If not, then it would seem the owner believed he had a strong saw prior to comparing it to other builders' saws.

I will say I don't at this time know who the owner of the saw you built is: I haven't kept up with it quite frankly.

You getting on here & getting defensive because your saw got beat raises suspicion : The reason I say that is because you should have known by now when the GTG was a full month ago.

Is it the way I would have done it?
That's Debatable.
Is it how I would want to be done?
That's Debatable as well. 

But at the end of the day, it is still the owner's property unless he didn't pay you.


Jason,
The 066 you did for me is a strong saw: no objection. 
It pulls harder than my other Ported 1122, but you & Randy already know that. 

Please Understand what we collectively have been trying to telling you: to get on a forum, & expect to change people's opinions by getting pissed & threatening? 
You aren't going to win; PM's, text, whatever, humility is the only way you are going to move forward.

There are a lot of people that, by one way or another, believe they've been done wrong: whether that's real or dreamed up doesn't matter at this point.

Allowing a saw to go out after being completely rebuilt, & the cylinder coming off, is not acceptable. 

Not sending saws for months after you promised you would, without explanation, is not acceptable.

I'm not her to kick you, or anybody else.

We all make mistakes daily: we've got to own them & try our damnedest to do better going forward. 



Story time:
I don't have a Snelling saw: it's got nothing to do with his work, but an interaction we had before I ever sent a saw off to be worked on, & the way the last big drama unfolded: Some of that isn't his fault. 
I don't hold it against him, I certainly don't harbor ill will: it's in the past. I chose to let it go. If he was traveling today, & broke down near where I was, I'd offer to help him. 

Just so I'm held accountable, Brad, I live in West Georgia: if you are ever out this way, & need a helping hand, I'm a PM away. 

Jason,
You do good work; go do it, & stop getting so twisted up about the intertube forums.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 20, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> hi jason


Ive gave you my number a couple times and asked you to call me.

Why don't you so something that nobody has ever done,call me and tell me what your problem is and we'll see if we can fix it.
I know it's easy to say what you want on here but wouldn't it be liberating to actually talk about the problem with the person who you have the problem with,how can someone be so mad and vindictive to somebody they have never even talked to.

How much trouble would there be if people had to actually talk to there problem person about the problem instead of saying whatever you want on a forum so you can get your buddies behind you and pile on,I'd say there would be very few problems but it doesn't work that way. 

You guys win,I'm not angry or sneaky enough to compete.

What's the point in beating this dead horse? There's nothing left to take.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 20, 2017)

hseII said:


> While it was different, had I understood the kill switch was backwards on the 2100, Randy wouldn't have been in possession of that saw in the first place.
> 
> As far as you are concerned, your responsibilities are met when the following questions are answered:
> 
> ...


This has nothing to do with a saw I did being beat and I'm sure you know that. 

If I got someone to send me another builders saw who everyone knows that I don't like and then posted a thread beating it do you think it would have the same results as this one?

There's much more to the story here.

I like you heath I really do but there's a double standard where some are praised and others are destroyed for doing the same thing.

I'm confused about what my shipping schedule has to do with any of this.

Who paid me for something that they didn't get? 

If you pay me to port a saw and I do but you don't like how it runs but you tell me that you do like it but tell everyone else you hate it and me,please forgive me but who's getting screwed?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 20, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> This has nothing to do with a saw I did being beat and I'm sure you know that.
> 
> If I got someone to send me another builders saw who everyone knows that I don't like and then posted a thread beating it do you think it would have the same results as this one?
> 
> ...



I get most of what you're saying, guys around saws get the fanboy bug as much as teen girls get wet for Justin Bieber, and they loose their heads. If anyone feels Jason did them wrong, or the saws he ported were hacked up, just come out and say so and prove it, instead of mking silly pointless videos that mean little to nothing. If you don't like his work or Brad's work or anyone else for that matter, say so! post pictures and so on. I mean no real builder is afraid to show his work, and we should have some standard after all. If I send someone my hard earned money and I get a hacked up saw in return, I'm going to say so and if the builder doesn't like it and makes a fool of himself, that's his problem.

Way too much of the builder vs builder stuff has gone on, the real non fanboy costumers need to speak the truth, and they must learn just because you didn't get the fastest saw, that doesn't mean the saw was built by a hack, there is more to it than that, there will always be something better/faster.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 20, 2017)

To take this the next step. The fact we had so much of this nonsense in the passed, between guys I know for fact do excellent work, has left the door open for con artists. If the work they do gets hammered, all they have to do is say, see they're doing the same thing to me. So the very ones who are complaining, are actually the ones at fault. You should have been working together not fighting.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 20, 2017)

Well put Andy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 20, 2017)

Well put Andre. Put the facts on the table. The real issues surrounding this case, as I understand it, have yet to be divulged or discussed at all. The performance is only a distraction. If there are real problems, then people deserve to know, IMHO.


----------



## mcobb2 (Jun 20, 2017)

Holy shnikees...


----------



## mcobb2 (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## jmssaws (Jun 20, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Well put Andre. Put the facts on the table. The real issues surrounding this case, as I understand it, have yet to be divulged or discussed at all. The performance is only a distraction. If there are real problems, then people deserve to know, IMHO.


I would love to know what the problem is.
A lot of effort has been put into making me out to be all kinds of things.

The ones that are constantly bashing me have no reason to,most of them I've never spoke to or had any dealings with also not one person and I mean nobody has ever contacted me about a problem, nobody who is on a forum bashing me has ever said one thing to me about any problem. 

The 2 that won't quit have my phone number and I talked to both quite a bit and they've had there saws for over a year before this started,I've never had one cross word with any of them and they've said they never made any attempt to contact me so why is it ok for them to do that?

I've had a business that I started and built in my shop at my house taken away and have never heard a single complaint.

Nobody could possibly understand how pissed off I am.


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 20, 2017)

I've been very hesitant to speak up in this thread.....but I'm just gonna do it.

From what I've seen, 90% of the trouble here is that when someone has a problem, they rarely go straight to the builder. On the other site I've posted several threads about this. 

It's as though they are comfortable enough with a guy to send out a saw and money, but not comfortable enough to speak candidly with that same person. 

Brad and I have both been dragged into disagreements over the years by people talking behind our backs. 

That doesn't mean neither of us made mistakes, or built poor running saws. I'm 110% sure that we both have made mistakes. I'm also sure that we can both say we've made mistakes in how we dealt with each other. Today Brad and I get along very well.....we communicate with each other. 

We are human.....and humans are prone to make mistakes. What we don't need are people running around behind our backs adding to our already flawed lives. 

If you are reading this and have never made a mistake then I wanna here from you. I bet my farm that I won't hear from a perfect human today. 

But dealing with Jason is a little bit different.

In the case of this 661 that is the subject of this thread. I've seen detailed pictures of the inside. The exhaust port is overly wide, and it's freeporting on one side pretty bad. 

The owner of this saw does not want to talk with Jason about it, nor did that person send me the pictures. He did send me another saw that Jason built to do some repair work on. He has no complaints about how the saw runs. I'm just replacing some damaged parts that have nothing to do with the modifications. I've never started the saw, or even taken a look at the port work. I don't care how the port work was done.....that's not why I have this saw. 

Now. That brings us to a question that everyone reading is wondering about. Why didn't the owner of these saws just send them back to Jason? He would have to answer that question to add details that I've likely forgotten.....but it has more to do with how he has seen Jason react to criticism on the forums than anything else. 

Now. To answer another lingering question. We removed Jason from the forum that I moderate. That did not happen because of his work. I've seen only a few people that had a real issue with his saws. 

We removed Jason because he was impossible to talk to about issues that were brought to our attention. He became defensive and threatening. He dodged direct questions, and became insulting. 

I'm speaking from first-hand experience of dealing with him about things that are simple, everyday parts of dealing with customers. 

I was even threatened with a lawsuit. For asking about a tracking number. 

So....in dealing with Jason, I understand why his customers don't return to him when there is an issue. 

Now, because of this thread, he is threatening people with bodily injury. 

So.....as anyone can see, this whole thing has very little to do with chainsaws.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 20, 2017)

Well said, Randy! Iv'e seen the same pictures and the same threats. This ain't no joke!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 20, 2017)

Did someone mention an ass whuppin???

Smells funky in here.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jun 20, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> I've been very hesitant to speak up in this thread.....but I'm just gonna do it.
> 
> From what I've seen, 90% of the trouble here is that when someone has a problem, they rarely go straight to the builder. On the other site I've posted several threads about this.
> 
> ...


Best Answer


----------



## KG441c (Jun 20, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I'm not interested.


Classy move!


----------



## Edwad (Jun 20, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> I've been very hesitant to speak up in this thread.....but I'm just gonna do it.
> 
> From what I've seen, 90% of the trouble here is that when someone has a problem, they rarely go straight to the builder. On the other site I've posted several threads about this.
> 
> ...


The truth well spoken.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 20, 2017)

Jason..im trying to think how to word this...so ill start from the beginning.

I contacted you about porting my 660 because a few guys told me you made that model run well.

We got to talkin and you told me that you ran a 288 piston which i had no objection to and my first question was if it was gonna be an OEM swap and IF there was an issue if i could swap back to my 660 piston if i had to and you told me i could ... you lied about both of those things.

I don't run a big saw very often so it naturally took a little for the failure to present itself...and when it did i took the pictures and sent them to you and asked what you thought...thats where you went downhill in your customer service...and here is the order.

I got the saw back with a badly bent outer dawg and a cracked west coast cover..they arent cheap..i straightened the outter dawg in my vise and told you about the cracked clutch cover and also asked if you insured the package which you wouldnt directly answer and responded with ( ive had saws with 600 bucks worth of damage it happens ) .. thats great for you..but that wasnt what i asked nor the answer to the problem..but i bought a new cover for 70 bucks and brushed it off becasue you seemed to have no intrest in what i told you.


I sent you the jug pictures when the problem showed up and you told me that all of the scaratches in my cylinder looked normal and you would just run it...even im not that stupid...it wasn't anywhere near normal.

You then told me i must have straight gassed it...i didn't.

So i had mike (glock37) tear it down to see what was up with no intention to insult you and only let mike take a look because he is a better saw mechanic than me and his powder coat shop is mere mile from me...once again..not to make you look like an ass.

Mike discovered that the AFTERMARKET wrist pin bearing had let go and i asked if the jug could clean up and throw a new piston in so i could get back to business and mike seemed to think that was gonna work fine..everything was cool.

It sucked but no big deal..i contacted you and told you what he had found and asked if you would just send a piston/wrist pin up and we could throw it back together and forget about it to save me the shipping cost and make the situation easier...you seemed to have no issue with that.

Somewhere lost in translation you talked with mike and my saw needed to go back to you...so i asked you what your plan was for the solution and asked if you were gonna throw a new jug on it because apparently it had become unusable..you told me word for word ( i have the screenshot if you wanna dispute it ) .. that you were gonna put a jug on it that wasnt new but jugs are either wore out or they arent..i disagree...and here i am with a brand new 660 that failed on YOUR mistake that i now had to have a used jug on.

So now i get a shipping label for both ways insured ( that cost me 110 bucks on a saw i already had about 1500 bucks in ) to send it back to you because you didnt insure it in the first place and i wanted to make sure it got there and back OK. ( you didnt even offer )

I asked you " so if my saw doesnt make it back to me or is damaged for whatever reason who is responsible for this " and you replied with " you are " ..you're wrong..its YOUR resposibility when you ship a package...so essentially if my saw was stolen or lost i was out 1500 bucks..not cool.

The saw now runs great i actually like it..but getting there with you was a pain in the ass...therefore i wouldn't recommend you to anyone when there is plenty of guys who do good work that i haven't had this issue with.

I think you know pretty well what you are doing..but its noones fault but your own that you now have to deal with this.

Oh..and don't threaten people online..for one you might threaten the wrong person and open a can you can't close .. or they have the proof you said what you did and get your ass in trouble if they are the legal type of people.

Im cool as a fan with everybody..this problem people have lies with YOU.

Dumbass.


----------



## redbull660 (Jun 20, 2017)

owner of the jms661 saw was unhappy with it and his dealings with jms. He wanted to see how it compared on torque to my tree monkey saw. He sent it to ME not scott. After doing a comparison at 20", 28", 36" and 41". He decided to have scott put a tree monkey 661 jug piston, etc etc on it. Another gentleman who was doing the same or similar kind of mods as jms to the 661 already sent scott pictures of what he was doing seeking advice. (a few months ago) Sooo Scott already knew the mods jms was likely doing. I assure you Scott really doesn't give a crap what other builders are doing. Infact he literally doesn't want to know because he wants to figure it out on his own. That is part of the fun to him. Further yet Scott had no intention of taking it apart, UNLESS the guy wanted to change to a tree monkey jug. Which he did. And here it is below.




hseII said:


> I use just a few people, 2 of them have the same 1st name, for The exact same reasons.
> 
> It's not so much about stop watch times as how business is handled after the saw has been returned.



yeah stop watch times ain't everything...


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 20, 2017)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Best Answer



Can't mine be the best answer for a change ?


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> owner of the jms661 saw was unhappy with it and his dealings with jms. He wanted to see how it compared on torque to my tree monkey saw. He sent it to ME not scott. After doing a comparison at 20", 28", 36" and 41". He decided to have scott put a tree monkey 661 jug piston, etc etc on it. Another gentleman who was doing the same or similar kind of mods as jms to the 661 already sent scott pictures of what he was doing seeking advice. (a few months ago) Sooo Scott already knew the mods jms was likely doing. I assure you Scott really doesn't give a crap what other builders are doing. Infact he literally doesn't want to know because he wants to figure it out on his own. That is part of the fun to him. Further yet Scott had no intention of taking it apart, UNLESS the guy wanted to change to a tree monkey jug. Which he did. And here it is below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fair Enough.

This topic has been covered, Completely.

I believe it's time to let this thread & the topic ride on into the sunset. 

The Point has been made.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 20, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> hi jason



Wow..you're still alive..lol.


----------



## KG441c (Jun 20, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I could care less about the saws.
> 
> Brad snelling is my porter of choice for a few reasons :
> 
> ...


Great post!


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 20, 2017)

Before this gets buried....

IMHO, the most serious allegations have still not been mentioned, and that is that parts have been swapped with used or aftermarket pieces. I have no idea if these allegations are true, but if they are, that's a very serious problem. True or false, these allegations need resolved.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Jun 20, 2017)

hseII said:


> I use just a few people, 2 of them have the same 1st name, for The exact same reasons.
> 
> It's not so much about stop watch times as how business is handled after the saw has been returned.


You like Eugene 1 & 2 Too? 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

Jimmy in NC said:


> You like Eugene 1 & 2 Too?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Ewe Know It!!


----------



## redbull660 (Jun 20, 2017)

the owner of the jms661 took pictures and that was one of his concerns was free porting and another one of the reasons he sent it. In the picture it did look to be free ported. But it turned out to be a shadow in the picture, and that there was no free porting at all.


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 20, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> the owner of the jms661 took pictures and that was one of his concerns was free porting and another one of the reasons he sent it. In the picture it did look to be free ported. But it turned out to be a shadow in the picture, and that there was no free porting at all.



Ah. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Edwad (Jun 20, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Jason..im trying to think how to word this...so ill start from the beginning.
> 
> I contacted you about porting my 660 because a few guys told me you made that model run well.
> 
> ...


Excellent post.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Before this gets buried....
> 
> IMHO, the most serious allegations have still not been mentioned, and that is that parts has been swapped with used or aftermarket pieces. I have no idea if these allegations are true, but if they are, that's a very serious problem. True or false, these allegations need resolved.



While I agree if there are such issues these issues should be resolved , I don't know how one would go about proving.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Jun 20, 2017)

Anyone have a good cherry pie recipe they can share with out fear of copyright infringement?






Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 20, 2017)

Randy is fixing a 064 that I sold the owner of this 661,he was running it and it broke a clutch spring and instead of looking to see what was wrong he bashed it to bits over a log,that's the type of guy he is,he talks to me every day and claims I'm his only freind and does me this way.

There's a special place in hell for people like that.
I even offered to fix it for free and supply the parts.

He also sent me a pic of the exhaust port and piston and commented on how nice it was, there was no Freeport.

Also that's the only ported saw he's ever ran that is bigger than 60cc
How could he know if he was unhappy or not. 

My freind as of last Friday has been lying to me for months and like always randy hears about it and makes it public.

The owner should be answering questions not me.

I don't post texts but I have months worth of them if anybody wants to see a true evil person at work.

My work gets bashed but this work that's worse is from the camera flash or the sun in his eyes.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 20, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Before this gets buried....
> 
> IMHO, the most serious allegations have still not been mentioned, and that is that parts has been swapped with used or aftermarket pieces. I have no idea if these allegations are true, but if they are, that's a very serious problem. True or false, these allegations need resolved.


I know what you are doing by saying this but if you open your eyes and look you will see where I asked this question in this very thread,I've also asked many times in other threads and not once has anybody even responded to it. 

Why would that be Brad?
If it was true don't you think we would have all seen it by now? 

It's a complete lie just like most of it.

How can so many grown damn men have so many problems with me and not a single one say anything to me? 

How can that be?
Is it because somebody wants to handle it for them or is it because just maybe it's not like it seems?

It doesn't matter now,the damage is done.

The same few guys talking about everyone else's problems, seems like even the people who hate me would be tired of it by now.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Randy is fixing a 064 that I sold the owner of this 661,he was running it and it broke a clutch spring and instead of looking to see what was wrong he bashed it to bits over a log,that's the type of guy he is,he talks to me every day and claims I'm his only freind and does me this way.
> 
> There's a special place in hell for people like that.
> I even offered to fix it for free and supply the parts.
> ...



Randy didn't start this thread.

Randy didn't swap your jug off a saw & make videos about it.

Randy has tried to let all this die.

Jason,

You've got to learn how to deal with people when things don't go great.

You can't threaten someone every time something starts going a little sideways: that just makes it worse.

You Did fair work on my saw: it's strong. 

What do you say about the swapped parts Brad referenced above?


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 20, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I know what you are doing by saying this


The only thing I'm trying to do is to see that these allegations are resolved. If they're true, then the community deserves to know that. If it's false, then you deserve to have your name cleared. Simple as that.


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 20, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Randy is fixing a 064 that I sold the owner of this 661,he was running it and it broke a clutch spring and instead of looking to see what was wrong he bashed it to bits over a log,that's the type of guy he is,he talks to me every day and claims I'm his only freind and does me this way.
> 
> There's a special place in hell for people like that.
> I even offered to fix it for free and supply the parts.
> ...



Of course you miss the point and deflect blame onto others. 

Thank you for making my point.


----------



## KG441c (Jun 20, 2017)

What a mess fellers


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Edwad (Jun 20, 2017)

Who in here wants to deal with a porter that personally threatens you???


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

Adirondackstihl said:


>




Truth, my Vertically Challenged Friend.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 20, 2017)

Edwad said:


> Who in here wants to deal with a porter that personally threatens you???



Randy threatend me with mankini photos in the box upon it's return if i ever ship a saw to him.


----------



## Edwad (Jun 20, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Randy threatend me with mankini photos in the box upon it's return if i ever ship a saw to him.


Lol. Good one.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jun 20, 2017)

Edwad said:


> Who in here wants to deal with a porter that personally threatens you???



Is a personal threat like a personal saw?


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 20, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Randy threatend me with mankini photos in the box upon it's return if i ever ship a saw to him.



Correction.........Ryan begs me for those pictures.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 20, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> Correction.........Ryan begs me for those pictures.



Justin time for you to get moody with me again.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Anyone have a good cherry pie recipe they can share with out fear of copyright infringement?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you send one already made, I promise to give a non-biased review.

Idk about a video though.


----------



## crabby cooter (Jun 20, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Can't mine be the best answer for a change ?



best answer


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Randy threatend me with mankini photos in the box upon it's return if i ever ship a saw to him.



If Randy ever threatened to harm me, I'd encourage him to bring a bucket to work off of, & an extra set of legs to change out when his failed. 

I'm not real sure of the load bearing rating of Kabob sticks, but I'm certain he exceeds it everyday.


----------



## big t double (Jun 20, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Randy threatend me with mankini photos in the box upon it's return if i ever ship a saw to him.





El Moobs said:


> Correction.........Ryan begs me for those pictures.



More he said she said ********. When will it stop. Hello arboristsite.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jun 20, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Justin moody .


 
best answer


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 20, 2017)

hseII said:


> If Randy ever threatened to harm me, I'd encourage him to bring a bucket to work off of, & an extra set of legs to change out when his failed.
> 
> I'm not real sure of the load bearing rating of Kabob sticks, but I'm certain he exceeds it everyday.



I have me mother's legs. 

Thansk.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> I have me mother's legs.
> 
> Thansk.



That Poor woman: what does she have now?


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 20, 2017)

hseII said:


> If Randy ever threatened to harm me, I'd encourage him to bring a bucket to work off of, & an extra set of legs to change out when his failed.
> 
> I'm not real sure of the load bearing rating of Kabob sticks, but I'm certain he exceeds it everyday.


Wow!


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Jun 20, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> If you are reading this and have never made a mistake then I wanna here from you. I bet my farm that I won't hear from a perfect human today.


Being an imperfect human i feel that i can speak up.
I thought i made a mistake once,but i was wrong


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Wow!



Have you ever seen them?


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 20, 2017)

hseII said:


> Have you ever seen them?


What, his mother's legs? No!


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> What, his mother's legs? No!



Whale,
According to him, he has them, which is kind of strange if you ask me.


----------



## CR888 (Jun 20, 2017)

Did a cylinder really fall off a saw someone got ported that was posted a few pages back....please don't tell me that's true lol! Besides being shockingly bad work, its kinda funny!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 20, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> Correction.........Ryan begs me for those pictures.



I guess it's your word against mine.

Prove it.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 20, 2017)

Will one of you pussies please post those jug pictures.

I don't wanna go to the library and learn how to do it myself and be the bad guy.

But ill take one foe the team if i have to dot dot dot

I just wanna know who is and is not full of schmidt.

I still want a JMS 346xp.


----------



## crabby cooter (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Will one of you pussies please post those jug pictures.
> 
> I don't wanna go to the library and learn how to do it myself and be the bad guy.
> 
> But ill take one foe the team if i have to dot dot dot



While I'm sure you are a team player, it seems there has been some he said, she said BS.( not Brad Snelling.) 






Supposedly, this is the owner of the 661 this thread was started about.


----------



## crabby cooter (Jun 20, 2017)

http://************/attachments/img_0883-jpg.73103/


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 20, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> View attachment 586080
> 
> 
> View attachment 586081
> ...


I thought this was about a 661, not a 066.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> owner of the jms661 saw was unhappy with it and his dealings with jms. He wanted to see how it compared on torque to my tree monkey saw. He sent it to ME not scott. After doing a comparison at 20", 28", 36" and 41". He decided to have scott put a tree monkey 661 jug piston, etc etc on it. Another gentleman who was doing the same or similar kind of mods as jms to the 661 already sent scott pictures of what he was doing seeking advice. (a few months ago) Sooo Scott already knew the mods jms was likely doing. I assure you Scott really doesn't give a crap what other builders are doing. Infact he literally doesn't want to know because he wants to figure it out on his own. That is part of the fun to him. Further yet Scott had no intention of taking it apart, UNLESS the guy wanted to change to a tree monkey jug. Which he did. And here it is below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are in the middle of this & quite frankly, shouldn't be regarding this saw.

Your Reply that I just quoted doesn't line up with the picture I posted. 

I'm not saying you mislead anything, but there are too many involved who don't have no skin in the game.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 20, 2017)

hseII said:


> While I'm sure you are a team player, it seems there has been some he said, she said BS.( not Brad Snelling.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I blame brad for everything.

I don't wanna slam jason...i wanna see him explain it.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I blame brad for everything.
> 
> I don't wanna slam jason...i wanna see him explain it.



I don't know that Brad was privy to all this to begin with.

I blame Tboner: had he not shared his Junk shot, none of this would have happened.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I thought this was about a 661, not a 066.



Me Too Brad.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


>



This picture isn't loading.


----------



## crabby cooter (Jun 20, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I thought this was about a 661, not a 066.



brad, that IS his 661


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 20, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I thought this was about a 661, not a 066.



I've never seen a quad port 066...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crabby cooter (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 20, 2017)

Not sure what it matters how he ports his saws. He does what he feels works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 20, 2017)

I actually think it's great that he is willing to try something totally different. Looks like a hell of a lot of work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redbull660 (Jun 20, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Not sure what it matters how he ports his saws. He does what he feels works.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



exactly. but the purchaser doesn't have to be happy about it. and said purchaser can do whatever he wants. it's HIS property.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jun 20, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> exactly. but the purchaser doesn't have to be happy about it. and said purchaser can do whatever he wants. it's HIS property.


I don't see where you need to get involved in it and why it's any of your business to air other people's dirty laundry.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 20, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> exactly. but the purchaser doesn't have to be happy about it. and said purchaser can do whatever he wants. it's HIS property.



Just seems like posting those pics are going to provoke him. Hasn't he been provoked enough? 
Does the Saw owner want the pictures up to provoke Jason?
He's pretty much lost his business already. If anyone doesn't know that there is conflict around Jason, they aren't paying attention. 
Nobody wants to come forward with these stealing allegations, so it seems some are unhappy with his customer service, and a couple "weak" saws that I'm sure happens to every one who ports saws. 

It really seems like it's time to let this die. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 20, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I blame brad for everything.



Same here.


----------



## redbull660 (Jun 20, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Just seems like posting those pics are going to provoke him. Hasn't he been provoked enough?
> Does the Saw owner want the pictures up to provoke Jason?
> He's pretty much lost his business already. If anyone doesn't know that there is conflict around Jason, they aren't paying attention.
> Nobody wants to come forward with these stealing allegations, so it seems some are unhappy with his customer service, and a couple "weak" saws that I'm sure happens to every one who ports saws.
> ...



i have not posted any pictures


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jun 20, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> i have not posted any pictures


Let me ask you this Julian.......
What was your "agenda" when starting this thread? You are the OP correct?
We all know what the purpose of this is......but why? And will you admit it?


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 20, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> It really seems like it's time to let this die.



Yep. I'm outta here now. 

Good luck fellers.


----------



## redbull660 (Jun 20, 2017)

hseII said:


> You are in the middle of this & quite frankly, shouldn't be regarding this saw.
> 
> Your Reply that I just quoted doesn't line up with the picture I posted.
> 
> I'm not saying you mislead anything, but there are too many involved who don't have no skin in the game.



what picture you posted. what the hell are you talking about.


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 20, 2017)

Red bulls intent is quite clear to me.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> what picture you posted. what the hell are you talking about.








That's supposedly from the owner of the saw in question.

I asked you who the owner was in the PM & you never answered that question.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jun 20, 2017)

I'll tell you what this thread has done......
From an outsider looking in, it has made me question your credibility @redbull660


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Jun 20, 2017)

Just going to say my peace and exit this thread, all builders make some saws stronger and faster then others, ask any of them, if they built 10 of the same saw, you always have 1 a little better and 1 a little worse, can't you guys stop with the BASHING and move on, if a owner isn't happy with his saw, then HE should grow a pair and talk with the builder about it, another guys saw being 5% faster is not a fair reason in my opinion, if owner still isn't happy then sell the saw and get 1 done by another builder, just my 2 cents, this is the reason AS has gone down hill, I am done with this.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jun 20, 2017)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Just going to say my peace and exit this thread, all builders make some saws stronger and faster then others, ask any of them, if they built 10 of the same saw, you always have 1 a little better and 1 a little worse, can't you guys stop with the BASHING and move on, if a owner isn't happy with his saw, then HE should grow a pair and talk with the builder about it, another guys saw being 5% faster is not a fair reason in my opinion, if owner still isn't happy then sell the saw and get 1 done by another builder, just my 2 cents, this is the reason AS has gone down hill, I am done with this.


2nd best answer


----------



## redbull660 (Jun 20, 2017)

sure no problem. it's simple. 

saw owner said jms was constantly saying how his 661s blow the doors off brad's 661s. I was like ok. well I have a bs661. saw owner and I were both like well let's find out. I ran the test and posted the results. from there jms threatened my life and scotts.

if I had an agenda or wanted to start something I would of started the thread with a jms saw vs scott's saw. fwiw I ran scott's saw too and it beat both saws. But I didn't post that! did I!!!


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 20, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> sure no problem. it's simple.
> 
> saw owner said jms was constantly saying how his 661s blow the doors off brad's 661s. I was like ok. well I have a bs661. saw owner and I were both like well let's find out. I ran the test and posted the results. from there jms threatened my life and scotts.
> 
> if I had an agenda or wanted to start something I would of started the thread with a jms saw vs scott's saw. fwiw I ran scott's saw too and it beat both saws. But I didn't post that! did I!!!


But you did post Scott's saw. 


redbull660 said:


> 20" Tsumura/Total lite - 9pin rim sprocket
> 20" Stihl RS chain - .050 3/8 72dl
> Pine and maple
> 
> ...


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 20, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> i have not posted any pictures



I wasn't blaming you Julian. 

I actually think it's great if someone has a problem with someone, tries to work it out, and then shares their experience for us.
My problem is this, I have heard a lot of stuff about Jason, and I've asked a lot of people questions. Most of the rumors ive heard have been denied or proved false. I have been unable to get any solid evidence that warrants how he has been treated. I'm not saying it's not there, just that I've tried, and got nowhere. So I'm still unclear what to think. 
I certainly don't condone his threatening others, but put yourself in his shoes for a moment, and I think all of you can understand his anger. 

If this is going to continue than people need to grow some balls like Ryan, and share there story. Or else leave him alone. 

None of this even matters.
Apparently it's brads fault anyhow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redbull660 (Jun 20, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> But you did run Scott's saw.



im talking about the first post!!!!!

here is scott's saw in the same wood as brad and jason. it beat them both. and I didn't post it.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> sure no problem. it's simple.
> 
> saw owner said jms was constantly saying how his 661s blow the doors off brad's 661s. I was like ok. well I have a bs661. saw owner and I were both like well let's find out. I ran the test and posted the results. from there jms threatened my life and scotts.
> 
> if I had an agenda or wanted to start something I would of started the thread with a jms saw vs scott's saw. fwiw I ran scott's saw too and it beat both saws. But I didn't post that! did I!!!



So this has nothing to do with Jason not selling you a very good top end a while back, & selling it to someone else instead?

I'll ask again,
Who is the owner?

Is that the guy in the screen shot I just shared again?

If it is, 
The post Dustin just made is spot on, & this Thread was started as a bash session.

Don't give us the B.S. About a TM vs JMS saw Comparison being 1 sided, but a BS vs JMS comparison somehow is fair: you own a BS661. 

If those people you mentioned in the PMs about being done wrong, then where are they?

Jeremy is right: this is starting to stink, & not towards Jason.

Which 661 Porter are you going to Bash next?


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> I wasn't blaming you Julian.
> 
> I actually think it's great if someone has a problem with someone, tries to work it out, and then shares their experience for us.
> My problem is this, I have heard a lot of stuff about Jason, and I've asked a lot of people questions. Most of the rumors ive heard have been denied or proved false. I have been unable to get any solid evidence that warrants how he has been treated. I'm not saying it's not there, just that I've tried, and got nowhere. So I'm still unclear what to think.
> ...



You're now in the Running for 2nd best Poast.

#It'sBrad'sFaultAnyhow


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 20, 2017)

I guess no one wanted to believe me when I called the tree monkey army out originally.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jun 20, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> sure no problem. it's simple.
> 
> saw owner said jms was constantly saying how his 661s blow the doors off brad's 661s. I was like ok. well I have a bs661. saw owner and I were both like well let's find out. I ran the test and posted the results. from there jms threatened my life and scotts.
> 
> if I had an agenda or wanted to start something I would of started the thread with a jms saw vs scott's saw. fwiw I ran scott's saw too and it beat both saws. But I didn't post that! did I!!!



Do you realize how childish this reads?

Wholly chit man.....I need to get the fark outta here. This place is just as bad as I remember it.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 20, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> sure no problem. it's simple.
> 
> saw owner said jms was constantly saying how his 661s blow the doors off brad's 661s. I was like ok. well I have a bs661. saw owner and I were both like well let's find out. I ran the test and posted the results. from there jms threatened my life and scotts.
> 
> if I had an agenda or wanted to start something I would of started the thread with a jms saw vs scott's saw. fwiw I ran scott's saw too and it beat both saws. But I didn't post that! did I!!!





huskyboy said:


> But you did post Scott's saw.



Your comprehension level needs help.


----------



## crabby cooter (Jun 20, 2017)

I believe Jason brought me into this, not me.

Jason felt compelled to post a pic of my port work first, I just returned the favor.

I've tried to help Jason in the past, but one can not help one that refuses to be helped


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> I guess no one wanted to believe me when I called the tree monkey army out originally.



You & Jason need to work on your People skills: I've already told Jason this.

Be a Spectator, & not a Participant for a while.


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 20, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> Your comprehension level needs help.


How so ? Back up what you say


----------



## redbull660 (Jun 20, 2017)

hseII said:


> So this has nothing to do with Jason not selling you a very good top end a while back, & selling it to someone else instead?
> 
> I'll ask again,
> Who is the owner?
> ...



Is that what he told you. lol yeah whatever. Man can he twist chit. Truth is he tried to sell one to me the other day. I told him to name his price. He wouldn't. I said well you gotta name your price man. I said 165 shipped. He wouldn't confirm that. I said scott was super particular about measuring the jug. Send the jug. Scott will measure it. If he wants it I pay you. If he doesn't I send it back and will pay your shipping costs. He would have none of that.

oh and the jug before that he wanted 300 for that one. I said 165 or 175 was as high as I would go. 

66 special unicorn jug whatever - yeah if I can find one sure fine. If not I don't really care cuz it'll never out do the 661s scott does.

owner - none of your fcking biz. if he wants to chime in he can.

I didn't mention anyone in PM. Nice try.

Make it into something it's not. redirect. shift, deflect blah blah.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 20, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> I believe Jason brought me into this, not me.
> 
> Jason felt compelled to post a pic of my port work first, I just returned the favor.
> 
> I've tried to help Jason in the past, but one can not help one that refuses to be helped



Your right Scott, he did. Everyone is reacting right now. When does it stop? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> I believe Jason brought me into this, not me.
> 
> Jason felt compelled to post a pic of my port work first, I just returned the favor.
> 
> I've tried to help Jason in the past, but one can not help one that refuses to be helped



Scott,

Jason has issues, this has been confirmed.

You are older, wiser, as well as one of the more respected builders here, & I would have thought you would have not participated in this.

I've spent money with JMS, & I know what people are talking about: he needs to work on things. 

Hell, who doesn't?

But to drag this out like is has been drug is Crazy.

Why aren't the people that supposedly have the problem coming forward? 

Where are they?


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> Is that what he told you. lol yeah whatever. Man can he twist chit. Truth is he tried to sell one to me the other day. I told him to name his price. He wouldn't. I said well you gotta name your price man. I said 165 shipped. He wouldn't confirm that. I said scott was super particular about measuring the jug. Send the jug. Scott will measure it. If he wants it I pay you. If he doesn't I send it back and will pay your shipping costs. He would have none of that.
> 
> oh and the jug before that he wanted 300 for that one. I said 165 or 175 was as high as I would go.
> 
> ...



No,
That is not what he told me, in fact I didn't hear that from him. 

So,
It's ok to say " JMS customer is not satisfied", but it's not acceptable to bring him in here?

Are you his Lawyer?

Added:
I asked you who the owner is: go back & read.

I never said you told me who it was.

It's strange that out of all the supposed dissatisfied customers, only 2 that I know of have posted anything in here. 

And only 1 of those with issue was related to craftsmanship.


----------



## dolmarkid (Jun 20, 2017)

cant we all just get along for the love of god


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 20, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> im talking about the first post!!!!!
> 
> here is scott's saw in the same wood as brad and jason. it beat them both. and I didn't post it.



You screwed yourself over starting thread in first place. It don't matter when you posted it that's not my point.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 20, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> How so ? Back up what you say


Julian clearly stated that he started this thread comparing the JMS 661 to a Snellerized 661. He went on to say that if he had an agenda, he would have started the thread comparing a TM 661 to both saws.

To which you quickly found a much later post with TM vs JMS 661's, and made your "but you did post Scott's saw".

So obviously your comprehension level can be questioned, or your understanding of the word _started._


----------



## Mike Gott (Jun 20, 2017)

How is this Julian's fault? He simply posted a video, if Jason wouldn't of thrown a fit over his saw being slower than Brad's, this post wouldn't be what it is. It's been proven he doesn't take criticism well and this just proves the point even more. If he don't care if others saws are faster why did he reply? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 20, 2017)

dolmarkid said:


> cant we all just get along for the love of god


How are those AM parts? Better than the OEM?


----------



## dolmarkid (Jun 20, 2017)

no not at all but i have fixed that problem


----------



## redbull660 (Jun 20, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> If this is going to continue than people need to grow some balls like Ryan, and share there story. Or else leave him alone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



grow some balls eh. FINE.


THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED!!!!!!!!!! 

owner contacted me. wanted me to test his saw against mine and brad's. sent me the saw. i tested in 20" 28" 36" and 41". owner wanted a tm jug installed. I brought the saw to scott. scott installed the jug.

owner also informed me that jms boasted that his 661 was well faster than brad's. I ran that test. I posted that test. from that test jms threatened scott and my lives. (SEE PICS)

jms/jason you absolute damned fool. scott and I had nothing to do with you getting the boot from o p e. nothing to do with your down fall. you fcked over a bunch of people and they talk to someone and that someone talks to someone and so on so forth. I swear if you come here it only means one thing to me, you intend to do grave bodily harm to me and my family. I will do whatever it takes to defend myself and my family. and if I fail, i have friends.

Contacted local PD and sheriff's dept. Filed report. They are now well aware of jason. I am working on contacting the FBI internet crimes div.

still want to defend this POS?!?!?! I'm done with this place.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

Mike Gott said:


> How is this Julian's fault? He simply posted a video, if Jason wouldn't of thrown a fit over his saw being slower than Brad's, this post wouldn't be what it is. It's been proven he doesn't take criticism well and this just proves the point even more. If he don't care if others saws are faster why did he reply?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There is more to this, Sadly.


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 20, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> Julian clearly stated that he started this thread comparing the JMS 661 to a Snellerized 661. He went on to say that if he had an agenda, he would have started the thread comparing a TM 661 to both saws.
> 
> To which you quickly found a much later post with TM vs JMS 661's, and made your "but you did post Scott's saw".
> 
> So obviously your comprehension level can be questioned, or your understanding of the _started._


A builder and his buddy starting a thread about comparing TM own saw to others is the problem. How is anyone supposed to believe it. I sure smell BS. He clearly states in many posts he hates Jason and that his other friend got screwed over by him but where's the pictures and evidence of the wrongdoing of the part stealing ect? How am I supposed to believe him to be credible? It's all to easy to spread rumors and BS about someone on the internet. Almost like high skool drama...


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> Julian clearly stated that he started this thread comparing the JMS 661 to a Snellerized 661. He went on to say that if he had an agenda, he would have started the thread comparing a TM 661 to both saws.
> 
> To which you quickly found a much later post with TM vs JMS 661's, and made your "but you did post Scott's saw".
> 
> So obviously your comprehension level can be questioned, or your understanding of the word _started._



Cousin,

I see both sides with this one, & considering some new developments, what was gained or proven by posting the TM saw?

The original comparison was thrown out the window around page 2. 

I'll ask again, who will be the next 661 Porter to be slammed?


----------



## crabby cooter (Jun 20, 2017)

radbull posted vids of 2 saws cutting wood. you all could have viewed it and moved on without posting. but you all decided to twist it into something else. so who is to blame for that?


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 20, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> grow some balls eh. FINE.
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



You obviously have plenty. I'm looking for the guys who have been ripped off to step forward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

hseII said:


> Cousin,
> 
> I see both sides with this one, & considering some new developments, what was gained or proven by posting the TM saw?
> 
> ...


I'll answer that myself: see Below.



crabby cooter said:


> radbull posted vids of 2 saws cutting wood. you all could have viewed it and moved on without posting. but you all decided to twist it into something else. so who is to blame for that?


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 20, 2017)

hseII said:


> I'll answer that myself: see Below.


It's all about money and profits for them. Shut every one out of business.


----------



## crabby cooter (Jun 20, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> It's all about money and profits for them. Shut every one out of business.



you couldn't be more wrong about that post. there's no way in hell I can make a living just porting saws,


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 20, 2017)

Adirondackstihl said:


> 2nd best answer



As long as im still in first.

I wish people had balls...just say it.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> It's all about money and profits for them. Shut every one out of business.



Scott didn't Start this Thread.

I don't believe that was the motive for this Thread: Scott is a Decent Guy with a lot of Skills. His work speaks for itself. 

JMS' disgruntled customers seem to be a little more elusive than originally believed. 

Have there been issues? Yep.

It doesn't seem the issues here were are big as originally displayed. 

I honestly think Scott got caught up in this. 

The Owner of this Saw has offered to chime in once he gets off work.

I Look Forward to his Explanation.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 20, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> It's all about money and profits for them. Shut every one out of business.



You think scott's bread and butter is saw porting ?

Lol.


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 20, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> You think scott's bread and butter is saw porting ?
> 
> Lol.


No. Not my point. But one or a few are lying. That much I know.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 20, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> No. Not my point. But one or a few are lying. That much I know.



Well i guess we'll find out if those people grow a set.

Run along..the bell rang.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 20, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> It's all about money and profits for them. Shut every one out of business.


That is quite possibly the dumbest damned thing I've read in a long time..


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 20, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> I'm looking for the guys who have been ripped off to step forward.


This.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 20, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> This.



3rd best answer.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 20, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> 3rd best answer.


Is that all?!


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 20, 2017)

Hedgerow said:


> That is quite possibly the dumbest damned thing I've read in a long time..


Why else would he compare his saws to Jms and Snelling to make his look good. And lure others into sending other porters saws to them. Of course there gonna win in there videos. But saw performance wasn't the intent of the video or thread. I smell blackmail. This thread won't end until the pussbags that need to speak up speak up.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 20, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> Why else would he want to get rid of Jms or compare his saws to Jms and Snelling to make his look good. Of course there gonna win in there videos. But saw performance wasn't the intent of the video. I smell blackmail. This thread won't end until the pussbags that need to speak up speak up.



This is kinda far fetched i guess...

But maybe scott really does build the strongest 661...he's had an awful lot of practice.

Jasons saw lost to brads by 3 seconds in a big ass cut...the average woodtick wouldn't even notice that...if julian can rig 3 seconds in cuts that big he's pretty damn good.

Ill stick with honesty and good craftsmanship over 3 seconds in a 40-50 second cut either direction.

I didn't feel the need to defend brad when his saw lost to scotts...i still do business with the guy..the video meant nothing to me.

Step back.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 20, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> This is kinda far fetched i guess...
> 
> But maybe scott really does build the strongest 661...he's had an awful lot of practice.
> 
> ...



Exactly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm first place looser!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 20, 2017)

Mason I'll say it again, you yourself said there are always 2 sides. You also asked Julian for proof.
I respect your balls in defending Jason, but do yourself a favor and don't go making blind accusations that you have no proof of. 
The truth will come out eventually. Whatever it is I hope you are open to accepting it.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 20, 2017)

I know I'm never building a 661


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 20, 2017)

mdavlee said:


> I know I'm never building a 661


THIS is the best post! Lol


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jun 20, 2017)

mdavlee said:


> I know I'm never building a 661


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Well i guess we'll find out if those people grow a set.
> 
> Run along..the bell rang.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

Hedgerow said:


> That is quite possibly the dumbest damned thing I've read in a long time..



And you've read a lot of Dumb Poast: some I am the Author of.


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 20, 2017)

I sent a 661 to Julie Anne.......

Brad's saw beat mine too. 

So did Scott's. 

I just tried harder next time.......and sent another.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

mdavlee said:


> I know I'm never building a 661



Well Chit!!


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 20, 2017)

hseII said:


> Well Chit!!


Too many problems with building saws for others.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 20, 2017)

mdavlee said:


> Too many problems with building saws for others.


Just don't build it for a purse swinging drama queen.

Thats not directed at anyone specific, i don't even know or care what or who the thread is about. Just sayin' in general


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 20, 2017)

mdavlee said:


> Too many problems with building saws for others.


Harrumph!!


----------



## ri chevy (Jun 20, 2017)

mdavlee said:


> I know I'm never building a 661


But can you hack one up? Lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

ri chevy said:


> But can you hack one up? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Yes


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 20, 2017)

ri chevy said:


> But can you hack one up? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Maybe. Probably won't be doing any more this year.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

mdavlee said:


> Too many problems with building saws for others.



I sure am glad I'm not an Other.


----------



## KG441c (Jun 20, 2017)

hseII said:


> No,
> That is not what he told me, in fact I didn't hear that from him.
> 
> So,
> ...


Time to just let it go and let things work themselves out


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jun 20, 2017)

KG441c said:


> Time to just let it go and let things work themselves out


They rarely do until an official "timeout" is called by the mods and/or someone goes to band camp for awhile


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

KG441c said:


> Time to just let it go and let things work themselves out



While I don't disagree, it would be refreshing if here was Unbiased Honesty here rather than Agendas. 

This thread didn't have anything to do with JMS' porting or craftsmanship. 

I've told Jason the issues I had with him over my Saw: we've come to terms.

I didn't avoid him, & then get one here & other forums, & try to further run him down.

It would be nice everyone else dealt with him square on, & those that didn't have Chit to do with it, stayed out of it.



If Jason made mistakes, he needs to own them. 


That being said, Redbull didn't have a dog in this, & has caused Jason heartache due to what seems to be Jealousy. 

I'm not for that. 


I don't think Scott was all for this going where it has.

I Hope the Stihl661 owner is a man of integrity, will come in here & set the record straight concerning this Saw: we will see. 

The He Said She Said has got to stop.


----------



## KG441c (Jun 20, 2017)

hseII said:


> Scott didn't Start this Thread.
> 
> I don't believe that was the motive for this Thread: Scott is a Decent Guy with a lot of Skills. His work speaks for itself.
> 
> ...


Ill disagree with u there. Theres others but they choose to remain silent. Im sure the mans nuts have been stomped on enough and needs a break


SAWMIKAZE said:


> Well i guess we'll find out if those people grow a set.
> 
> Run along..the bell rang.


Theres others and it has nothing to do with having balls but rather just staying neutral and out of the spotlight. John and I had our differences with a saw Jason did but for the sake of the mans job and his family we let it go and die and I hoped it would work itself out


----------



## KG441c (Jun 20, 2017)

mdavlee said:


> I know I'm never building a 661


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 20, 2017)

Hot damn, I found a $20 in my jacket, going out to lunch.


----------



## KG441c (Jun 20, 2017)

RandyMac said:


> Hot damn, I found a $20 in my jacket, going out to lunch.


Me too! Takin my daughter to Rainforest Cafe here in Galveston, Tx. @ 6pm. Shes had a time on the beach


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

KG441c said:


> Ill disagree with u there. Theres others but they choose to remain silent. Im sure the mans nuts have been stomped on enough and needs a break
> 
> Theres others and it has nothing to do with having balls but rather just staying neutral and out of the spotlight. John and I had our differences with a saw Jason did but for the sake of the mans job and his family we let it go and die and I hoped it would work itself out



You're the 2nd person to call me out on the text you quoted so I need to be more clear: it seems this particular 661 wasn't as bad as we were 1st lead to believe.

Others were lead to be lead it was free porting, when come to find out, it wasn't. 

There wasn't an issue according to the owner, he wanted a comparison. 

Again,
Hopefully the Stihl661 owner is a Man of his word.


----------



## KG441c (Jun 20, 2017)

hseII said:


> You're the 2nd person to call me out on the text you quoted so I need to be more clear: it seems this particular 661 wasn't as bad as we were 1st lead to believe.
> 
> Others were lead to be lead it was free porting, when come to find out, it wasn't.
> 
> ...


Oh sorry for the confusion but it wasnt in reference to the 661 but rather other customers that had complaints and hadnt came foward. Sorry


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

KG441c said:


> O
> 
> Oh sorry for the confusion but it wasnt in reference to the 661 but rather other customers that had complaints and hadnt came foward. Sorry



I understand now.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 20, 2017)

One of the disgruntled can't post over here anymore......just so you know....


----------



## Edwad (Jun 20, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> One of the disgruntled can't post over here anymore......just so you know....


Hello Jon


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 20, 2017)

Edwad said:


> Hello Jon


Hello.


----------



## Edwad (Jun 20, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> One of the disgruntled can't post over here anymore......just so you know....


To bad he can't be on here I enjoy his posts.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 20, 2017)

Edwad said:


> To bad he can't be on here I enjoy his posts.


Yes. He is an honest fellow, brutally so, sometimes.


----------



## Edwad (Jun 20, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> Yes. He is an honest fellow, brutally so, sometimes.


There would be no reason to ever ban him.


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 20, 2017)

Edwad said:


> There would be no reason to ever ban him.



I ban everyone. I just do. 

It matters not whether there is a reason..........I just ban em.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> I ban everyone. I just do.
> 
> It matters not whether there is a reason..........I just ban em.



#It'sStillBrad'sFault


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 20, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> I ban everyone. I just do.
> 
> It matters not whether there is a reason..........I just ban em.



Power mad.........mad with power. Just out of control ya know.....


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 20, 2017)

hseII said:


> #It'sStillBrad'sFault



Yes. Without a doubt. 

#bradsfault


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 20, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> Power mad.........mad with power. Just out of control ya know.....



#drunkwithpower


----------



## Agr516 (Jun 20, 2017)

I am experiencing some pain in my birth canal. Am i in the right place?


----------



## Edwad (Jun 20, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> I ban everyone. I just do.
> 
> It matters not whether there is a reason..........I just ban em.


Hello Randy!


----------



## Edwad (Jun 20, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> #drunkwithpower


I can feel it!


----------



## crabby cooter (Jun 20, 2017)

Agr516 said:


> I am experiencing some pain in my birth canal. Am i in the right place?



that depends on what you swallowed


----------



## KG441c (Jun 20, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> I ban everyone. I just do.
> 
> It matters not whether there is a reason..........I just ban em.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

Agr516 said:


> I am experiencing some pain in my birth canal. Am i in the right place?



Completely.

You should start a Proctologist Bashing thread.


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 20, 2017)

Agr516 said:


> I am experiencing some pain in my birth canal. Am i in the right place?



Do you also have a sandy vag? 



Edwad said:


> Hello Randy!



Sup Mike?


----------



## awful knawful (Jun 20, 2017)

I just came in here to read about a ported saw.....wow DRAMA!!


----------



## Edwad (Jun 20, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> Do you also have a sandy vag?
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Mike?


I'm at work. Just reading all the latest posts.


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 20, 2017)

Edwad said:


> I'm at work. Just reading all the latest posts.



Working late huh? 

Selling any cars?


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 20, 2017)

awful knawful said:


> I just came in here to read about a ported saw.....wow DRAMA!!



Something about ported chainsaws brings out the inner 12 year old school girl.


----------



## Edwad (Jun 20, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> Working late huh?
> 
> Selling any cars?


I work 8 to 8 today. I have sold 6 cars this month. Delivered a new xt5 today.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 20, 2017)

hseII said:


> #It'sStillBrad'sFault





El Moobs said:


> Yes. Without a doubt.
> 
> #bradsfault



I bear this burden with pride....only for the good of the community ya know!


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jun 20, 2017)

Edwad said:


> I work 8 to 8 today. I have sold 6 cars this month. Delivered a new xt5 today.


No subprime loans on that one


----------



## Edwad (Jun 20, 2017)

stihlaficionado said:


> No subprime loans on that one


My customers are all 70 lol


----------



## Agr516 (Jun 20, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> Do you also have a sandy vag?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Edwad (Jun 20, 2017)

Edwad said:


> My customers are all 70 lol


Sold 3 this week. Was kind of dragging along.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jun 20, 2017)

Edwad said:


> Sold 3 this week. Was kind of dragging along.


Now you can afford the rest of my equipment


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jun 20, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I bear this burden with pride....only for the good of the community ya know!


I'd say over the years you've earned your place


----------



## Edwad (Jun 20, 2017)

stihlaficionado said:


> Now you can afford the rest of my equipment


Need a few more to even buy 1.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jun 20, 2017)

Edwad said:


> Need a few more to even buy 1.


GM holding out on ya?


----------



## Edwad (Jun 20, 2017)

stihlaficionado said:


> GM holding out on ya?


Yep.


----------



## crabby cooter (Jun 20, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> I sent a 661 to Julie Anne.......
> 
> Brad's saw beat mine too.
> 
> ...



we should do it again, sept in coming up. hint hint


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I bear this burden with pride....only for the good of the community ya know!



As Hard as You try, you squeak too much to be riff raff.

How Are You Today?


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 20, 2017)

hseII said:


> As Hard as You try, you squeak too much to be riff raff.
> 
> How Are You Today?


Today's been pretty good. Thanks.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Today's been pretty good. Thanks.



Hopefully tomorrow is too.


----------



## Edwad (Jun 20, 2017)

stihlaficionado said:


> GM holding out on ya?


10 cars pays 2000.00 but have to wait 3 months to get it.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jun 20, 2017)

Edwad said:


> 10 cars pays 2000.00 but have to wait 3 months to get it.




Just need lighten the shed a bit during the lean times


----------



## Edwad (Jun 20, 2017)

stihlaficionado said:


> Let another one of those saws out the door & you can
> 
> Just need lighten the shed a bit during the lean times


Always have some for sale. Some I hate to think of letting go.


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 20, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> we should do it again, sept in coming up. hint hint



If I come to your place in Sept.........you gotta come here in Oct. 



Edwad said:


> I work 8 to 8 today. I have sold 6 cars this month. Delivered a new xt5 today.



Heck yeah. Have you tried that 390XP out yet? 



blsnelling said:


> I bear this burden with pride....only for the good of the community ya know!



And stuff?


----------



## Edwad (Jun 20, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> If I come to your place in Sept.........you gotta come here in Oct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It came yesterday. It's still in the trunk of car.


----------



## Edwad (Jun 20, 2017)

Edwad said:


> It came yesterday. It's still in the trunk of car.


I opened box Randy and it looks great.


----------



## crabby cooter (Jun 20, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> If I come to your place in Sept.........you gotta come here in Oct.




works for me, but if you force me to sleep in the car with Julie anne again there will be words


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 20, 2017)

Edwad said:


> My customers are all 70 lol


So you have that in common.....

_Zing!!!_


----------



## Edwad (Jun 20, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> So you have that in common.....
> 
> _Zing!!!_


lol that's true! Wish I had their extra cash Jon.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 20, 2017)

Edwad said:


> lol that's true! Wish I had their extra cash Jon.


Pshh! Money isn't everything.....but it sure would be nice to choose one's own level of misery.


----------



## Edwad (Jun 20, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> Pshh! Money isn't everything.....but it sure would be nice to choose one's own level of misery.


Just enough extra to buy a couple more saws right?


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 20, 2017)

Edwad said:


> Just enough extra to buy a couple more saws right?


Nope. This thread proves that chainsaws are dangerous to a person's mental health. I am going to sell all of mine, and the ported fuggers go first. 







Not really....


----------



## Edwad (Jun 20, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> Nope. This thread proves that chainsaws are dangerous to a person's mental health. I am going to sell all of mine, and the ported fuggers go first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need your advice to stay sane. Lol


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 20, 2017)

I just wanna tell all the poo-tangs who cried to me about jason if you're reading this quit bein a ***** and man up and tell the guy or don't call me anymore to complain about it lol .. you have no balls.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 20, 2017)

Edwad said:


> We need your advice to stay sane. Lol


Mike,
I have six kids from 30-10.....you may want to look elsewhere for advice on remaining sane.


----------



## Edwad (Jun 20, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I just wanna tell all the poo-tangs who cried to me about jason if you're reading this quit bein a ***** and man up and tell the guy or don't call me anymore to complain about it lol .. you have no balls.


I got a warning from a moderator here that I was harassing Jason. Told me to stop or I would be banned.


----------



## Edwad (Jun 20, 2017)

Edwad said:


> I got a warning from a moderator here that I was harassing Jason. Told me to stop or I would be banned.





Jon1212 said:


> Mike,
> I have six kids from 30-10.....you may want to look elsewhere for advice on remaining sane.


I didn't know had had that many kids. Bet you are a great dad!


----------



## Edwad (Jun 20, 2017)

Edwad said:


> I got a warning from a moderator here that I was harassing Jason. Told me to stop or I would be banned.


I wouldn't say anything good about him.


----------



## Edwad (Jun 20, 2017)

Edwad said:


> I got a warning from a moderator here that I was harassing Jason. Told me to stop or I would be banned.


He deleted my posts.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 20, 2017)

Edwad said:


> I didn't know had had that many kids. Bet you are a great dad!


My kids may disagree on some days.

My 17 year old has been running his Zoo City Sawz 359 for two years now, and my 10 year old runs a Shindaiwa 377, or his MS180.


----------



## Edwad (Jun 20, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> My kids may disagree on some days.
> 
> My 17 year old has been running his Zoo City Sawz 359 for two years now, and my 10 year old runs a Shindaiwa 377, or his MS180.


That's awesome Jon.


----------



## crabby cooter (Jun 20, 2017)

Edwad said:


> I got a warning from a moderator here that I was harassing Jason. Told me to stop or I would be banned.





Edwad said:


> I wouldn't say anything good about him.





Edwad said:


> He deleted my posts.



thank you for sharing that


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

So the 661 owner offered to come in here & set the record straight, but hasn't yet.

Strange.


----------



## maulhead (Jun 20, 2017)

Did Jason get arrested yet? 

I'd be in cuffs within an hour,, had I did something that frenching dumb, for making threats to harm someone.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

maulhead said:


> Did Jason get arrested yet?
> 
> I'd be in cuffs within an hour,, had I did something that frenching dumb, for making threats to harm someone.



Dumb?

I Wholeheartedly Agree.

I've also never had my livelihood threatened like so, so I'm not going to be so quick to Cast Stones, however.

I think that's something most of us can't fully grasp: saws are a hobby, or a second source of income for most of us.

There are some people on here who eat by way of a saw. 

Jason has made some mistakes, but as @El Moobs mentioned earlier, who the Hell hasn't. 

I really would like for the disgruntled customers to speak of their displeasure. 

Another 1st Hand clear experience would be refreshing.

I've heard 4 including mine: hardly enough to burn him at the Stake.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 20, 2017)

Edwad said:


> He deleted my posts.



So, are you asking to be banned now? I can make that happen with just a key stroke.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

pioneerguy600 said:


> So, are you asking to be banned now? I can make that happen with just a key stroke.



Please Calm down: you cleaned some stuff up, & he made everyone aware there were some things cleaned up.

No Harm in reminding everyone to be cool.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 20, 2017)

hseII said:


> So the 661 owner offered to come in here & set the record straight, but hasn't yet.
> 
> Strange.



I wanna hear about the alaskan shipping saga from the man it happened to..noone else.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I wanna hear about the alaskan shipping saga from the man it happened to..noone else.



Me Too.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 20, 2017)

dolmarkid said:


> cant we all just get along for the love of god



Speak up bubbles.

You had alot to say to me through text.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 20, 2017)

hseII said:


> Please Calm down: you cleaned some stuff up, & he made everyone aware there were some things cleaned up.
> 
> No Harm in reminding everyone to be cool.


 
I have let this thread run today to allow concerns to be aired and if the member with the complaint does not step up soon this thread will be locked. Any member wishing to be banned can step forward and I will see that it happens. If some proof does not show up soon from someone that actually has had dealings with JMS then all I see is others talking out their rear ends.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I wanna hear about the alaskan shipping saga from the man it happened to..noone else.



I never saw you for a cookie connoisseur. 

Did you have some gas that was about to go bad?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 20, 2017)

KG441c said:


> Me too! Takin my daughter to Rainforest Cafe here in Galveston, Tx. @ 6pm. Shes had a time on the beachView attachment 586118


Been to Galveston quite a few times, have a good friend that lives in Alvin Texas.

Thread fully derailed.[emoji4]

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 20, 2017)

hseII said:


> I never saw you for a cookie connoisseur.
> 
> Did you have some gas that was about to go bad?



I made a metric **** ton for my womans dad to carve **** on..make clocks..paint on...all sorts.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have let this thread run today to allow concerns to be aired and if the member with the complaint does not step up soon this thread will be locked. Any member wishing to be banned can step forward and I will see that it happens. If some proof does not show up soon from someone that actually has had dealings with JMS then all I see is others talking out their rear ends.



Don't let the banter sidetrack everyone: it's been keeping this thread at the top.

Please leave it open so the nay Sayers don't have the excuse that some mean old Mod closed the thread before they could share their 1st Hand experiences. 

I'm betting you dinner at the place of your choice no one has the stones to honesty step Forward.


----------



## Stihl84 (Jun 20, 2017)

As some of u say I need to defend my integrity well here it is. I sent my 661 to Julian originally for comparison with his tm saw. I've always been intrigued by the power Scott's been able to produce with these saws and thought mine would be a tough contender. I've never ran another ported 661 prior to mine and was fine with the performance, after all it was far ahead of stock so there was no pre meditated vendetta towards Jason with this in mind. Jason also built a 064 hybrid for me "Beatrice" that is a super strong saw, way ahead of my 661. Jason is a good builder and as I told him, if a few things were sharpened up on the business side there wouldn't be any issues. The muffler issue and the piston scuffing I confronted him about and there was never any freeport. He did try to fix the muffler but by that time the saw was with Julian. I think it takes some ingenuity for what he's done with these 661 cylinders and it does produce plenty of speed. Running a long bar with full comp chain I wanted more torque, this is why after running I switched to Tree Monkey. Julian has video of doing comparisons with builders saws in the past so I really didn't see the problem. If people got this pissed about timed cuts there would never be any racing would there?! This was never an intent to hurt Jason that's not what I'm about. I also said I didnt want any pics of port work being shown. All I wanted was to try something different. In the end it's my saw and no man will ever dictate what I choose to do with my property. Late reply I know, but it's been a long hard day.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 20, 2017)

hseII said:


> Me Too.



I wanna hear about the jug that was ground through and smeared with RTV as well.

From the owner of the saw of course.

Will you buy me dinner ?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 20, 2017)

If everyone posting can keep it clean and stop pointing fingers I want to leave this open even though we are receiving reports about this thread being allowed to run. I would like to hear from the mysterious member that has the real problem and not a lot of speculation of what coulda/woulda been problems. So, keep posting but keep it clean.


----------



## KG441c (Jun 20, 2017)

Andyshine77 said:


> Been to Galveston quite a few times, have a good friend that lives in Alvin Texas.
> 
> Thread fully derailed.[emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Yes Andy a beautiful place in the evening!


----------



## Magnumitis (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 20, 2017)

Well, I see the real mysterious member has posted and he has set the record straight,finally. It seems Jason has some problems with his business ethics that he needs to attend to.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I wanna hear about the jug that was ground through and smeared with RTV as well.
> 
> From the owner of the saw of course.
> 
> Will you buy me dinner ?



Sure thing Suga.

Is that the 661 of this thread?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 20, 2017)

hseII said:


> Sure thin Suga.
> 
> Is that the 661 of this thread?



Don't know...people speak with a forked tounge.

Ive been told so much by so many i can't even keep it straight.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> As some of u say I need to defend my integrity well here it is. I sent my 661 to Julian originally for comparison with his tm saw. I've always been intrigued by the power Scott's been able to produce with these saws and thought mine would be a tough contender. I've never ran another ported 661 prior to mine and was fine with the performance, after all it was far ahead of stock so there was no pre meditated vendetta towards Jason with this in mind. Jason also built a 064 hybrid for me "Beatrice" that is a super strong saw, way ahead of my 661. Jason is a good builder and as I told him, if a few things were sharpened up on the business side there wouldn't be any issues. The muffler issue and the piston scuffing I confronted him about and there was never any freeport. He did try to fix the muffler but by that time the saw was with Julian. I think it takes some ingenuity for what he's done with these 661 cylinders and it does produce plenty of speed. Running a long bar with full comp chain I wanted more torque, this is why after running I switched to Tree Monkey. Julian has video of doing comparisons with builders saws in the past so I really didn't see the problem. If people got this pissed about timed cuts there would never be any racing would there?! This was never an intent to hurt Jason that's not what I'm about. I also said I didnt want any pics of port work being shown. All I wanted was to try something different. In the end it's my saw and no man will ever dictate what I choose to do with my property. Late reply I know, but it's been a long hard day.



Thank You For Sharing.



pioneerguy600 said:


> Well, I see the real mysterious member has posted and he has set the record straight,finally. It seems Jason has some problems with his business ethics that he needs to attend to.



From the post above, I see others have some business ethics issues to resolve.

What are you referring to?


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Don't know...people speak with a forked tounge.
> 
> Ive been told so much by so many i can't even keep it straight.



Same Here.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

Has something changed?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 20, 2017)

hseII said:


> Thank You For Sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am referring to member Stihl84`s post, since he had dealings with Jason where there were problems, not so much with the port work but with a problem with the muffler and piston scuffing, he was looking for answers.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am referring to member Stihl84`s post, since he had dealings with Jason where there were problems, not so much with the port work but with a problem with the muffler and piston scuffing, he was looking for answers.



He also said Jason corrected the muffler problem.

As for the Scuffing, the TM top end took care of that.


So much of this instance seems to have been blown out of proportion.

It's coming clear that some Original statements were not fact.

What's to be the outcome of that?

Stihl84 also said he didn't want pictures shared, but that happened anyway.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 20, 2017)

hseII said:


> He also said Jason corrected the muffler problem.
> 
> As for the Scuffing, the TM top end took care of that.
> 
> ...



This is why it`s so difficult to let threads like this run but I feel it`s necessary to get things out into the open and hopefully dealt with to the satisfaction to those that had the real dealings with Jason.


----------



## hseII (Jun 20, 2017)

pioneerguy600 said:


> This is why it`s so difficult to let threads like this run but I feel it`s necessary to get things out into the open and hopefully dealt with to the satisfaction to those that had the real dealings with Jason.



I can see the difficulty. 

It is necessary.

If I was a betting man, I'd bet Scott didn't know that Stihl84 didn't want those pictures shared. 

It was strange earlier today when " I haven't posted any pictures" was stated, when the poster had posted videos: I didn't know why the statement was so strange until Stihl84 posted.

As I owe you dinner, pick it. 
I'll shoot you a PM tomorrow.


----------



## crabby cooter (Jun 21, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> As some of u say I need to defend my integrity well here it is. I sent my 661 to Julian originally for comparison with his tm saw. I've always been intrigued by the power Scott's been able to produce with these saws and thought mine would be a tough contender. I've never ran another ported 661 prior to mine and was fine with the performance, after all it was far ahead of stock so there was no pre meditated vendetta towards Jason with this in mind. Jason also built a 064 hybrid for me "Beatrice" that is a super strong saw, way ahead of my 661. Jason is a good builder and as I told him, if a few things were sharpened up on the business side there wouldn't be any issues. The muffler issue and the piston scuffing I confronted him about and there was never any freeport. He did try to fix the muffler but by that time the saw was with Julian. I think it takes some ingenuity for what he's done with these 661 cylinders and it does produce plenty of speed. Running a long bar with full comp chain I wanted more torque, this is why after running I switched to Tree Monkey. Julian has video of doing comparisons with builders saws in the past so I really didn't see the problem. If people got this pissed about timed cuts there would never be any racing would there?! This was never an intent to hurt Jason that's not what I'm about. I also said I didnt want any pics of port work being shown. All I wanted was to try something different. In the end it's my saw and no man will ever dictate what I choose to do with my property. Late reply I know, but it's been a long hard day.



first of all thank you for posting.

second, it seems I owe you, Jason, and everyone else an apology. I thought I was cleared to post those pics. I guess not. it won't happen again.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 21, 2017)

There was no muffler issue, I didn't have any deflectors and Red97 was out of town working so I sent it home with the cover of run when testing. 
None of this was a secret or a problem, Bradley was told about it and was fine with me sending it home with my cover until I receive some deflectors and weld up his cover and send it to him and that's exactly what I did. 
Never was there a problem with any of are dealings. 
He sent me a pic and week ago of the piston and it had some light scratches or scuffs that a lot of saws have when there first together and after some time it would clean up, nothing about that is a lie or anything else,he agreed and that's t that. 

The intent of this whole thing is pretty unbelievable,16 pages of bashing me for problems that don't exist.

My mind,business and name are destroyed from threads like this and that was the intent of this one,when all you have to do is lie and cause this much trouble for me then I believe I'll let you boys have it and find something else to do. 
20 years of my life and work has been taken away in a few months by a few people who don't have any reason to do it.

I've had a couple problems that I wish didn't happen but they did and I took care of them and moved on,not one person that bashed me here has any reason to noe have I ever had any hard words of any kind with,as a matter of fact not a single one of them has ever said anything to me about a problem, they only want to do harm,if there was a problem they wanted fixed they would have asked me to fix it.

I already told one guy this but it's a real problem I'm having,think about this
How do I tell my wife that I have to find another job because of stuff like this?

I bet most of you guys wife's would do the same as mine if you told her the truth,she'd laugh right in your face and call everyone of us pussies. 

She wouldn't be lying


----------



## drf255 (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm gonna put my $.02 in. I've stayed quiet for most of this thread.

First off, why does the porting of this 661 jug have anything to do with any wrongdoing? I respect the owner not wanting to divulge any secret maneuvers Jason did to make more power. Hey, if a builder don't (or even May) want it divulged why not respect that? Once someone *purchases* a port job from you, it's there property to do what they want with it. If a guy takes it off, flips it over, and decided to use it to start tomato seeds in, it's his prerogative.

I see ingenuity in what Jason did to this 661 jug. He showed me it a while back and asked me not to show it, so guess what, I didn't. In the meantime, I saw pics of that jug probably 10 times from others that were told to shut their mouths. If what he did didn't work out, so what, he tried. The band looks really nice and the grinding looks clean. Maybe it didn't make a ton of torque and power? It certainly gets the gears turning in my head. Who is anyone to tell a guy how their work is "supposed" to look? Port the saw yourself if you already know what's best. *Period.*

The RTV "smeared" all over the bottom of it. Do any of us know what the sealant looks like when we pull a jug off a saw we have done? For all I know, it could look 10X worse than what was shown here. If the saw runs good and has no air leak, why would I pull it? So the RTV has zero here to do with bad workmanship. He used a gasket to block the original long transfer tunnel. I bet his saw is faster with a shorter bar than Brad's. Does that matter? Not at all. If it isn't, it doesn't matter either.

Has Jason handled every complaint, genuine or not, perfectly? Likely not. Can anyone of us say we could have? Definitely not. You can't make people happy all of the time, just how it goes.

I like and trust Jason. Never had a bad experience with him. Have I seen questionable things come from him? I have. But if I built as many saws as he has, I'm sure I'd have some non-perfect things occur as well. I don't think a single one was intentional. It's simply the law of averages guys.

Jason is human, just like the rest of us. He has a personal life, with its ups and downs, just like the rest of us. He's not a robot. If a guy talked crap behind my back and then came to me, I'd want to be spiteful myself.

The big problem here is the behavior exhibited by the "Men" here. If you have a problem with a saw, *talk to the builder and no one else.* If the builder offers you a reasonable explanation, either be satisfied or ask for it to be fixed. Only if things go south, post your version of the truth on a forum after telling the builder you will do so. Do it somewhere the builder can offer his explanation. Let the members be the judge and jury. That will clear things up with a solid reference existing for future review.

I think a lot of guys get off on the backhanded gossip that occurs here. Gives them something to do. Never seen anything like it. There's almost no response someone can make that isn't triumph for one and tragedy for another.

I've asked people what happened privately, got an answer, formulated an opinion, and didn't share it. Opinions are like Squarefile, everyone's got one between their arsecheeks.

I think everyone has to stop the BS with copying texts and PM's. They're private for a reason. They can be totally taken out of context and their meaning misconstrued. If you're gonna reveal a PM to show wrongdoing, tell the guy that wrote if first.

Try to explain to anyone what's going on here and try not to make them laugh. A bunch of males, with an average age of around 40 years old, arguing over a piece of garden equipment. If anyone did something that would threaten my way of feeding my family, I'd probably come back at them with all I've got.

Bottom line. If you have a problem with a guy, solve it yourself. If the guy did bad work, don't use him again and chalk it up to a lesson learned.

If you don't agree with me, guess what, *that's your right.* I don't hate you for that.


----------



## Johnmn (Jun 21, 2017)

drf255 said:


> I'm gonna put my $.02 in. I've stayed quiet for most of this thread.
> 
> First off, why does the porting of this 661 jug have anything to do with any wrongdoing? I respect the owner not wanting to divulge any secret maneuvers Jason did to make more power. Hey, if a builder don't (or even May) want it divulged why not respect that? Once someone *purchases* a port job from you, it's there property to do what they want with it. If a guy takes it off, flips it over, and decided to use it to start tomato seeds in, it's his prerogative.
> 
> ...


Best post in this whole crappy thread!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 21, 2017)

Super post Al. These bash a person threads always get way out of hand and a lot of non truth gets posted due to the fact many that are posting have no business dealings with the person being posted about. The posts are from those that have heard something from someone else, second hand information that gets twisted and construed. Many members think this information has to come out to satisfy the curiosity of the membership but in reality all business should be handled between the two participants and should be kept off the open forum. Too much harm is caused by these bash threads that is in most cases irreparable and in the end who is really helped by all this?


----------



## redbull660 (Jun 21, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> As some of u say I need to defend my integrity well here it is. I sent my 661 to Julian originally for comparison with his tm saw. I've always been intrigued by the power Scott's been able to produce with these saws and thought mine would be a tough contender. I've never ran another ported 661 prior to mine and was fine with the performance, after all it was far ahead of stock so there was no pre meditated vendetta towards Jason with this in mind. Jason also built a 064 hybrid for me "Beatrice" that is a super strong saw, way ahead of my 661. Jason is a good builder and as I told him, if a few things were sharpened up on the business side there wouldn't be any issues. The muffler issue and the piston scuffing I confronted him about and there was never any freeport. He did try to fix the muffler but by that time the saw was with Julian. I think it takes some ingenuity for what he's done with these 661 cylinders and it does produce plenty of speed. Running a long bar with full comp chain I wanted more torque, this is why after running I switched to Tree Monkey. Julian has video of doing comparisons with builders saws in the past so I really didn't see the problem. If people got this pissed about timed cuts there would never be any racing would there?! This was never an intent to hurt Jason that's not what I'm about. I also said I didnt want any pics of port work being shown. All I wanted was to try something different. In the end it's my saw and no man will ever dictate what I choose to do with my property. Late reply I know, but it's been a long hard day.



EXACTLY!!!

and it was my bad (I do apologize) I didn't inform Tree Monkey he wasn't allowed to post pics. It didn't even cross my mind that he would. He doesn't care about other's port work. Pics were only taken and sent to Stihl84. Why - concerns he raised with the scuffing on the piston and the free port which just turned out to be a shadow in the picture he sent me. 

To tree monkey's credit he didn't post any... Only when someone took a cheap shot at him some pages back showing pictures of his port work on jake wells 064 (which he didn't even put the saw together...group effort) did he post a few of this saw. Had I told him stihl84 didn't want pics posted I know he wouldn't have.


----------



## Stihl working hard (Jun 21, 2017)

Edwad said:


> I'm at work. Just reading all the latest posts.


I just saw something about 661,s thought I would check it out but it reads like a episode of days of our lives I would like to think everyone could just get on after all this BS over a chainsaw really guys


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 21, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> As some of u say I need to defend my integrity well here it is. I sent my 661 to Julian originally for comparison with his tm saw. I've always been intrigued by the power Scott's been able to produce with these saws and thought mine would be a tough contender. I've never ran another ported 661 prior to mine and was fine with the performance, after all it was far ahead of stock so there was no pre meditated vendetta towards Jason with this in mind. Jason also built a 064 hybrid for me "Beatrice" that is a super strong saw, way ahead of my 661. Jason is a good builder and as I told him, if a few things were sharpened up on the business side there wouldn't be any issues. The muffler issue and the piston scuffing I confronted him about and there was never any freeport. He did try to fix the muffler but by that time the saw was with Julian. I think it takes some ingenuity for what he's done with these 661 cylinders and it does produce plenty of speed. Running a long bar with full comp chain I wanted more torque, this is why after running I switched to Tree Monkey. Julian has video of doing comparisons with builders saws in the past so I really didn't see the problem. If people got this pissed about timed cuts there would never be any racing would there?! This was never an intent to hurt Jason that's not what I'm about. I also said I didnt want any pics of port work being shown. All I wanted was to try something different. In the end it's my saw and no man will ever dictate what I choose to do with my property. Late reply I know, but it's been a long hard day.


Other than the known threats of violence, you have not addressed the most serious allegations. *Did he, or did he not swap out parts to your saw?*

We can talk all we want about porting methods or quality of work, but those are opinions, not grounds for fraud.


----------



## Stihl84 (Jun 21, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Other than the known threats of violence, you have not addressed the most serious allegations. *Did he, or did he not swap out parts to your saw?*
> 
> We can talk all we want about porting methods or quality of work, but those are opinions, not grounds for fraud.


All I know of is the needle bearing. I asked Jason about it, he said mine needed replacing. I did find odd because it is a low hour saw. It's not a Stihl part number bearing but I wasn't going to twist an arm over a part that's only a few $. It looked like a new bearing he put back on so it doesn't matter.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 21, 2017)

drf255 said:


> I'm gonna put my $.02 in. I've stayed quiet for most of this thread.
> 
> First off, why does the porting of this 661 jug have anything to do with any wrongdoing? I respect the owner not wanting to divulge any secret maneuvers Jason did to make more power. Hey, if a builder don't (or even May) want it divulged why not respect that? Once someone *purchases* a port job from you, it's there property to do what they want with it. If a guy takes it off, flips it over, and decided to use it to start tomato seeds in, it's his prerogative.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you on some of this Al.

But ill say that when you have list of people that arent happy with you at some point you gotta look in the mirror..i come from a family of business owners and totally understand that there's people out there you could blow and they aren't gonna be happy.

When something is your "livelihood" you better treat it like it is...and blowing people off and getting ignorant in short order isn't gonna do much to ensure you sustain it.

Im sure jason has a few happy customers on the internet...thats great...but that doesn't give them the right to get smart with people who have issues with him.

I don't really hate the guy at all , but i saw how MY personal situation was handled and didn't particularly care for it...i didn't go public and slam the guy and other than the 4 or 5 people that personally asked me i didnt have much to say about it.

I think he ports a helluva saw on some models...but so do other guys , he's not the only game in town obviously and better not forget it.

These people need to speak up now or never say another word about it.

Everyone has an opinion..but there is still right and wrong.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 21, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> All I know of is the needle bearing. I asked Jason about it, he said mine needed replacing. I did find odd because it is a low hour saw. It's not a Stihl part number bearing but I wasn't going to twist an arm over a part that's only a few $. It looked like a new bearing he put back on so it doesn't matter.


That's not the half of what I was told. Either the facts must be told or this thread served no purpose at all.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 21, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> These people need to speak up now or never say another word about it.


THIS!!!!


----------



## Stihl84 (Jun 21, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> That's not the half of what I was told. Either the facts must be told or this thread served no purpose at all.


Brad I really don't know what else to say at this point. Ive said my peace about why I sent the saw out to Julian, which is really nobody's business to begin with. I also just stated that the only part the saw came back without a Stihl part # was the needle bear ring.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 21, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I totally agree with you on some of this Al.
> 
> But ill say that when you have list of people that arent happy with you at some point you gotta look in the mirror..i come from a family of business owners and totally understand that there's people out there you could blow and they aren't gonna be happy.
> 
> ...



Ryan your candidness is refreshing. Now if others could follow suit, this could be resolved and we can all let it go. 


Yeah... I'm dreaming....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 21, 2017)

Personally.......I feel like a lot of this stuff has been blown way outta proportion. 

We all make mistakes. Period.

Hell, I'm way behind my own schedule. I'm sure people are sick of waiting on me. Could I do better? Of course. 

I think we can all do better......

Maybe it's time to move on?


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 21, 2017)

I am not stating my opinion with these questions. However, these accusations need cleared up. Jason, Julian, Stihl84, what are the facts?

1. Was the recoil on this new saw swapped with an older faded out piece?

2. Was the circlip replaced with a used and modified one?

3. Was a badly worn washer placed behind the circlip for some reason?

4. Was the wrist pin bearing replaced in this new saw with an aftermarket part, not disclosed and excused as worn until asked by the saw owner?

5. I've seen some of Jason's threats myself, as posted earlier. There's no getting around that.

Jason, I'm not accusing you by asking here. If these accusations are false, then clear your name.

Julian, I'm in no way saying these accusations aren't true. However, this thread has no merit at all without this information.

Again, in no way am I taking sides. It seems that no one wants to focus on the real issues, so here it is.


----------



## Stihl84 (Jun 21, 2017)

Recoil is fine black lines smeared when I got it back but I noticed they come off easy. There were two saws packaged together so probably happened during shipping. The washer and e clip looked to be wore seeing that the rest of the saw is pretty well mint. These are petty items that I didn't bother to bring up to Jason.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 21, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> Recoil is fine black lines smeared when I got it back but I noticed they come off easy. There were two saws packaged together so probably happened during shipping. The washer and e clip looked to be wore seeing that the rest of the saw is pretty well mint. These are petty items that I didn't bother to bring up to Jason.


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Stihl84 (Jun 21, 2017)

Jason has offered to send me new parts before. I have no doubt that if I asked to send me a new washer, eclip and Stihl bearing he would.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 21, 2017)

Speak up @dolmarkid


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 21, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> Personally.......I feel like a lot of this stuff has been blown way outta proportion.
> 
> We all make mistakes. Period.
> 
> ...



Im bad at letting things go , i have to sweat , bleed and freeze for my money so when someone's neglegence and ignorance costs me unnecessary amounts of money i don't like it.

People use the term "mistake" as a cop out sometimes.

My friends wife just cheated on him...the guy that nailed her said it was a mistake , i guess he just tripped one day and his pecker got stuck in her..oh well...it was just a mistake...maybe someday ill learn to let people screw me and have an "oh well" attitude.

I don't buy it.


----------



## mcobb2 (Jun 21, 2017)

So.... time for a beer then?


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 21, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Im bad at letting things go , i have to sweat , bleed and freeze for my money so when someone's neglegence and ignorance costs me unnecessary amounts of money i don't like it.
> 
> People use the term "mistake" as a cop out sometimes.
> 
> ...



Thanks Ryan. I'm literally loling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jun 21, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> Brad I really don't know what else to say at this point. Ive said my peace about why I sent the saw out to Julian, which is really nobody's business to begin with. I also just stated that the only part the saw came back without a Stihl part # was the needle bear ring.


Needle bearings don't have part numbers.
I've also seen my share of needle bearings and while MOST OEM STIHL wrist pin bearings are distinguishable by color, not all look the same.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 21, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Thanks Ryan. I'm literally loling
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Im good for that dan.

But the "mistake" bullschmidt gets used too easily.

When ive seen a guy exhaust his resources above and beyond and be upfront about what he did wrong thats a different story.

I had an issue with edwad on something i shipped him..he contacted me and i was on the phone with UPS in about 10-15 seconds after i hung up with him and made the arrangements to take care of it and kept him in the loop every step..is shipping saws my livelihood ? .. No.

But i didn't wanna get a bad rap on the forums for future transactions an im not the kind of guy to stick people.

There is a big group of pussies on these forums and im glad some of them revealed themselves in this mess..i wont deal with them from here on out...i can't stand people that don't keep it real.


----------



## Edwad (Jun 21, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Im good for that dan.
> 
> But the "mistake" bullschmidt gets used too easily sometimes.
> 
> ...


Ryan I thank you for taking care of it so quickly!! You are excellent!


----------



## Stihl84 (Jun 21, 2017)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Needle bearings don't have part numbers.
> I've also seen my share of needle bearings and while MOST OEM STIHL wrist pin bearings are distinguishable by color, not all look the same.


Mine looked different when compared to Julian's, which did have #. Not saying mine isn't Stihl because I honestly don't know. Like I said I wouldn't have brought it up to Jason anyway.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jun 21, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> Mine looked different when compared to Julian's, which did have #. Not saying mine isn't Stihl because I honestly don't know. Like I said I wouldn't have brought it up to Jason anyway.


Hmmmm
I've never seen a needle bearing with a PN.
Not saying they don't exist.....
I'd like to see a pic outta curiosity.

I recently completely restored (all OEM) an 026 for a co-worker. Only bearings that had markings were the crank bearings and those markings were manufacturer PN's, not Stihl PN's.

Weird


----------



## hseII (Jun 21, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> Mine looked different when compared to Julian's, which did have #. Not saying mine isn't Stihl because I honestly don't know. Like I said I wouldn't have brought it up to Jason anyway.



I don't know you from Adam, but you committed to coming on here & Sharing your side of this mess when you didn't have to, and you did. 

You Kept your word.

Thank You.


----------



## Stihl84 (Jun 21, 2017)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Hmmmm
> I've never seen a needle bearing with a PN.
> Not saying they don't exist.....
> I'd like to see a pic outta curiosity.
> ...


The saw will be delivered Friday and I'll take it off and send u a pic. Could be Stihl for all I know.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jun 21, 2017)

hseII said:


> I don't know you from Adam, but you committed to coming on here & Sharing your side of this mess when you didn't have to, and you did.
> 
> You Kept your word.
> 
> Thank You.


I know Adam
He works here with me.


----------



## hseII (Jun 21, 2017)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I know Adam
> He works here with me.


----------



## Stihl84 (Jun 21, 2017)

hseII said:


> I don't know you from Adam, but you committed to coming on here & Sharing your side of this mess when you didn't have to, and you did.
> 
> You Kept your word.
> 
> Thank You.


I believe we've talked before on ***. Monofstihl066 over there, I am also from Georgia.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 21, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> There was no muffler issue, I didn't have any deflectors and Red97 was out of town working so I sent it home with the cover of run when testing.
> None of this was a secret or a problem, Bradley was told about it and was fine with me sending it home with my cover until I receive some deflectors and weld up his cover and send it to him and that's exactly what I did.
> Never was there a problem with any of are dealings.
> He sent me a pic and week ago of the piston and it had some light scratches or scuffs that a lot of saws have when there first together and after some time it would clean up, nothing about that is a lie or anything else,he agreed and that's t that.
> ...



What did you do before you joined this site in 2015 and offered port work for sale ? .. 20 years of work down the drain ?

You say you port saws for local loggers all the time...and you still have your customers on here that will give/get you work...this thread will get nuked and forgotten anyway.

And for the record..you didn't do anything to make anyone mad and this is everyone elses fault and none of your own ? .. it's all conspiracy ?

I just wanna know if people lied to me.

And to top it off you have the ability to change your ways and get right with people and back on track..it just takes some humility.


----------



## crabby cooter (Jun 21, 2017)

this is the sprocket earing from one of redbulls saws.




the 2 on the left are older oem

the 661 bearing was 1 more roller as well. this is the first I've seen this. could be an upgrade from stihl.


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 21, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Im bad at letting things go , i have to sweat , bleed and freeze for my money so when someone's neglegence and ignorance costs me unnecessary amounts of money i don't like it.
> 
> People use the term "mistake" as a cop out sometimes.
> 
> ...



I hope you know me well enough to know who, and how I am.

I didn't want to have to go into detail about this stuff......because I think the horse is plenty dead. Anyone that doesn't know that some folks have had issues dealing with Jason are either blind, or on the flippin moon. 

To pick on how another saw builder does his thing is sorta wrong. To post pics of his work and say "look how shoddy" is sorta wrong. To pick on another builders popup pistons is wrong (I own that one BTW). If nothing else........I've learned about this sort of thing by making those mistakes myself. 

All that does not excuse someone sending saws or parts halfway around the world without providing tracking information to the buyer/customer. To do that is insane because if something happens in transit........how can you prove you sent that parcel at all? 

Lashing out at the moderators that contact you in private to try to understand what happened between members of their site is insane. 

Threatening people with bodily harm over a video is insane. (I think I might have done that before too). 

All of these things simply indicate that some people are not well suited to dealing with the public via the internet maybe. But ragging on a guy because he builds a saw different than other guy is also insane. 

Clear enough?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 21, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> I hope you know me well enough to know who, and how I am.
> 
> I didn't want to have to go into detail about this stuff......because I think the horse is plenty dead. Anyone that doesn't know that some folks have had issues dealing with Jason are either blind, or on the flippin moon.
> 
> ...



All that is totally clear to me.

I like when people get creative and try new things for the good of the community and share the learning curve.

I didn't think this was all about porting techniques.

I give up..i shared my part...im stickin my wang in my own ass and leavin it alone..people can draw whatever conclusions they want from all this.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 21, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Is this the new **** measuring thread? Cuz if y'all make a category for smallest, I've got a damn good shot! [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





SAWMIKAZE said:


> I give up..i shared my part...im stickin my wang in my own ass and leavin it alone..people can draw whatever conclusions they want from all this.



[emoji15]
You win Ryan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jun 21, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> ..im stickin my wang in my own ass



Gee Ef Why??

Lucky bassterd


----------



## hseII (Jun 21, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I give up..i shared my part...im stickin my wang in my own ass and leavin it alone..people can draw whatever conclusions they want from all this.



No Pics Please!!


----------



## big t double (Jun 21, 2017)

Sticking your wang in your own ass...I knew I liked you for a reason. Pm me for the conclusions I've drawn.


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 21, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> im stickin my wang in my own ass and leavin it alone



For God's sake man. I just copped a visual. Will eye bleach work on my mind's eye?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 21, 2017)

big t double said:


> Sticking your wang in your own ass...I knew I liked you for a reason. Pm me for the conclusions I've drawn.



I knew as soon as i mentioned dicks"n"ass you would show up.

You're so predictable.


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 21, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> For God's sake man. I just copped a visual. Will eye bleach work on my mind's eye?



Poured the bleach in my ears........not helping !!!!!!


----------



## big t double (Jun 21, 2017)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I knew as soon as i mentioned dicks"n"ass you would show up.
> 
> You're so predictable.


Just as predictable as you mentioning male genitalia in your postings. Tease.


----------



## hseII (Jun 21, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> Poured the bleach in my ears........not helping !!!!!!



At least you cleaned your hard drive.


----------



## coryj (Jun 21, 2017)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Agr516 (Jun 21, 2017)

coryj said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator




"I Smoke Rocks!" Tyrone Biggums


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 21, 2017)

coryj said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator




Repped !!!!


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 21, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> Mine looked different when compared to Julian's, which did have #. Not saying mine isn't Stihl because I honestly don't know. Like I said I wouldn't have brought it up to Jason anyway.


I don't know if you misunderstood me when I told you but one of the first times I ran it after porting the e-clip and washer came off and the bearing was cracked so I put a new bearing in it,no idea what kind it is,just a new one that isn't broken.

I said something about it to you then and at 730 last night I told you again.

If you want a different kind than is in it I will certainly provide whatever kind you want. 
Just let me know.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 22, 2017)

I apologize to the ones that are upset with me and I apologize for doing whatever it was to make anyone think that they couldn't talk to me about it. 

I will help anyone anyway I can,if you have a problem please talk to me about it, I can't help you if you don't tell me. 

If anyone needs me to correct something don't hesitate to contact me,I'm not sure where anyone that's saying I didn't fix something is getting that from,I have never not fixed a saw that needed it.

I have thought about it for a long time now and still haven't figured out why a problem is big enough to be angry over for a long time and everyone but the builder knows,I can't fix anything that I don't know about,I don't know how anyone can get there problem fixed without telling the person who needs to fix it. 
If I somehow made it seem like anyone couldn't come to me with a problem then from the bottom of my heart I apologize. 

If anybody needs to get anything fixed or has a question please contact me, tell as many as you want about the problem just make sure that I'm one of them. 

For anything I've caused anybody I apologize. Sorry


----------



## bulletpruf (Jun 22, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I apologize to the ones that are upset with me and I apologize for doing whatever it was to make anyone think that they couldn't talk to me about it.
> 
> I will help anyone anyway I can,if you have a problem please talk to me about it, I can't help you if you don't tell me.
> 
> ...



After 19 pages of sniping and name-calling, we're finally making some progress...


----------



## TRoller (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello everyone I'm new here. I think I'll pass on owning a 661, seems alot of drama come with them


----------



## coryj (Jun 22, 2017)

TRoller= troller? As in one who trolls? 

Haha... You should have just bumped this thread under your regular name or given it the old "TTT"

Love your avatar.


----------



## TRoller (Jun 22, 2017)

coryj said:


> TRoller= troller? As in one who trolls?
> 
> Haha... You should have just bumped this thread under your regular name or given it the old "TTT"
> 
> Love your avatar.


No troller as T Roller. Guess I should have spaced it my bad.


----------



## TRoller (Jun 22, 2017)

coryj said:


> TRoller= troller? As in one who trolls?
> 
> Haha... You should have just bumped this thread under your regular name or given it the old "TTT"
> 
> Love your avatar.


Thank you by the way my two favorite saws.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 22, 2017)

What's up, Troller?


----------



## TRoller (Jun 22, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> What's up, Troller?


Howdy Brad. How are you


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 22, 2017)

TRoller said:


> Howdy Brad. How are you


Hangin' in there.


----------



## TRoller (Jun 22, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Hangin' in there.


How have you been feeling


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 22, 2017)

@TRoller are you still _huffy and puffy?_


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 22, 2017)

TRoller said:


> How have you been feeling


Well, I've been better. Can't seem to get this ulcerative colitis under control.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 22, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> @TRoller are you still _huffy and puffy?_


Careful. He'll blow your house down!


----------



## TRoller (Jun 22, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> @TRoller are you still _huffy and puffy?_


Does a bear **** in the woods


----------



## TRoller (Jun 22, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Well, I've been better. Can't seem to get this ulcerative colitis under control.


Hate to hear that


----------



## hseII (Jun 22, 2017)

TRoller said:


> Hello everyone I'm new here. I think I'll pass on owning a 661, seems alot of drama come with them



Too Many Colors for you?

I Understand: it's tough to be an Electrician.


----------



## TRoller (Jun 22, 2017)

hseII said:


> Too Many Colors for you?
> 
> I Understand: it's tough to be an Electrician.


You are right it is. Industrial is a bit different


----------



## hseII (Jun 22, 2017)

TRoller said:


> You are right it is. Industrial is a bit different



You'll Be Just Fine.


----------



## TRoller (Jun 22, 2017)

hseII said:


> You'll Be Just Fine.


I am confident I will be lol


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 22, 2017)

It's a family reunion !!!!!


----------



## TRoller (Jun 22, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> It's a family reunion !!!!!


Hey ole buddy ole pal


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 22, 2017)

See ya Sunday.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 22, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> See ya Sunday.


Okay. Should I rent a car, or will Dave be picking me up in Knoxville.


----------



## TRoller (Jun 22, 2017)

Jon1212 said:


> Okay. Should I rent a car, or will Dave be picking me up in Knoxville.


I can pick you up.


----------



## hseII (Jun 22, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> See ya Sunday.



Which Sunday?


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 22, 2017)

Any given Sunday.....


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 23, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> 20" Tsumura/Total lite - 9pin rim sprocket
> 20" Stihl RS chain - .050 3/8 72dl
> Pine and maple
> 
> ...



It would have been interesting to see what a stock 661 saw would do in the pine against your saw and one just with a MM.
So you must have made some timed cuts with your saw that same day along with the other two obviously. What was the best time cut in the 30" × 37"?


----------



## crabby cooter (Jun 23, 2017)

redbull660 said:


> im talking about the first post!!!!!
> 
> here is scott's saw in the same wood as brad and jason. it beat them both. and I didn't post it.






Westboastfaller said:


> It would have been interesting to see what a stock 661 saw would do in the pine against your saw and one just with a MM.
> So you must have made some timed cuts with your saw that same day along with the other two obviously. What was the best time cut in the 30" × 37"?



i'm not looking to stir the pot here, but I think this is what your looking for


----------



## TRoller (Jun 23, 2017)

crabby cooter said:


> i'm not looking to stir the pot here, but I think this is what your looking for


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 23, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> It would have been interesting to see what a stock 661 saw would do in the pine against your saw and one just with a MM.
> So you must have made some timed cuts with your saw that same day along with the other two obviously. What was the best time cut in the 30" × 37"?


That was already posted.


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 23, 2017)

Ported chainsaws are silly. They're too loud stock. You guys are crazy...


----------



## Stihl84 (Jun 23, 2017)

Think I might sell all mine and get out the axes and old crosscut.


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 23, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> Think I might sell all mine and get out the axes and old crosscut.



My father in law fell timber in the mountains with a crosscut and a pair of mules. He was one tough old dude. I sure miss him.


----------



## Stihl84 (Jun 23, 2017)

Yes sir I bet he was. My dad and his family did it that way when he was young. On the timber they cut and used to build pole barns they would scrape all the bark off with draw knives. Back in the good old days he says.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 23, 2017)

My grandpa was a timber man with a cross cut and axe,would have liked to have met him but he passed on before I was born.
Different bread of man then,my dad is a different bread of man,under no circumstance will he cuss I'm front of a lady or talk negative about anything.
Yes sir and yes mam are words that aren't used anymore.

The internet has removed the ability to actually speak to people and that has changed everything. 


The generation of the gentleman is almost over,the WW11 veterans are all but gone and soon the hard working gentlemen will be too and then there will only be us *******'s.


----------



## hseII (Jun 23, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> Think I might sell all mine and get out the axes and old crosscut.



Do you take payment plans? 

Ol' Ladies?
Boats with only 1 hole in them? 
Crossbows?
Black Powder Guns?
Concrete Blocks?


----------



## Stihl84 (Jun 23, 2017)

hseII said:


> Do you take payment plans?
> 
> Ol' Ladies?
> Boats with only 1 hole in them?
> ...


Well since I'm going back to the primitive ways an ol lady and a black powder gun sounds great!


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 23, 2017)

hseII said:


> Do you take payment plans?
> 
> Ol' Ladies?
> Boats with only 1 hole in them?
> ...


If so I have lots of trading material.
What about saws that don't run?
All it needs is the carb cleaned out I'm told. Lol


----------



## hseII (Jun 23, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> Well since I'm going back to the primitive ways an ol lady and a black powder gun sounds great!



I can hook you up: how many for the 661?


----------



## Stihl84 (Jun 23, 2017)

hseII said:


> I can hook you up: how many for the 661?


That depends, are we talkin guns or ol lady's?


----------



## hseII (Jun 23, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> That depends, are we talkin guns or ol lady's?



Completely your choice, but no returns.


----------



## Stihl84 (Jun 23, 2017)

I need an ol lady that can cook, clean and can polish my saw. Got any of those??


----------



## hseII (Jun 23, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> I need an ol lady that can cook, clean and can polish my saw. Got any of those??



Do you have a preferred age?

2 outta 3 is easier to source than the trifecta, unless your ok with a little mamacita.

Some folks draw the line at not being able to comprehend what a womans saying, but personally, I think that's a "+1".


----------



## Stihl84 (Jun 23, 2017)

hseII said:


> Do you have a preferred age?
> 
> 2 outta 3 is easier to source than the trifecta, unless your ok with a little mamacita.
> 
> Some folks draw the line at not being able to comprehend what a womans saying, but personally, I think that's a "+1".


Little mamacita sounds nice, but I'm leaning towards one a little older and that has plenty of $.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jun 23, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> Little mamacita sounds nice, but I'm leaning towards one a little older and that has plenty of $.


Good choice


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jun 23, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> Ported chainsaws are silly. They're too loud stock. You guys are crazy...


Imagine Ol Buddy if all the keyboard time playing "pizzoff" was turned into time in cut with a sharp chain......

Hope all is well with you and yours. 

Call if you need any tooling made.


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm just reading along.........laughing at times.

I'm glad to see the cutting and stabbing has eased up.

Some of y'all likely remember the fights Brad and I had on this site. I can say with confidence that our crap really hurt this site. I will also say that I blame myself more than I blame anyone else. Looking back I feel horrible about how I behaved.

I'm not here much these days, but this site and the members of it will always be special to me. This site gave me a much needed distraction when I was deathly sick.....and started me on a new career.

If you are reading this........and you value this forum, think long and hard before you indulge in attacking another member. You may end up being the cause of the next big downturn in quality content.

Peace.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jun 23, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> My father in law fell timber in the mountains with a crosscut and a pair of mules. He was one tough old dude. I sure miss him.


Yeah. My father and grandfather were beating a 13 room farmhouse in the late 40s in upstate NY with a crosscut. 

My grandfather bought my dad a Disston in 48.....used it till 66. 

Jimmy in NC gifted me its twin. Thanks Jimmy. 

Tough Ol birds.


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 23, 2017)

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. My father and grandfather were beating a 13 room farmhouse in the late 40s in upstate NY with a crosscut.
> 
> My grandfather bought my dad a Disston in 48.....used it till 66.
> 
> ...



Cool stuff Uncle. 

My first saw was a sand cast Poulan. I was at an auction one night and they sat it on the block. No one bid.......so they piled some stuff around it. I bid $10 and got it. It was better than nothing........


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jun 23, 2017)

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. My father and grandfather were beating a 13 room farmhouse in the late 40s in upstate NY with a crosscut.
> 
> My grandfather bought my dad a Disston in 48.....used it till 66.
> 
> ...


Where in upstate NY?


----------



## Stihl84 (Jun 23, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> Cool stuff Uncle.
> 
> My first saw was a sand cast Poulan. I was at an auction one night and they sat it on the block. No one bid.......so they piled some stuff around it. I bid $10 and got it. It was better than nothing........


I found this one up in the loft of our old hay barn a while back.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jun 23, 2017)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Where in upstate NY?


Sconondoa.......lol
A mile or so from Oneida. 
And a lot of time in the Adirondacks. 

On Third Lake, South lake and one of the islands on Braningham lake. 

And at Chalkies in Constabulville....


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jun 23, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> Cool stuff Uncle.
> 
> My first saw was a sand cast Poulan. I was at an auction one night and they sat it on the block. No one bid.......so they piled some stuff around it. I bid $10 and got it. It was better than nothing........


My grandfather told my dad it was $50.....no reference so my dad believed him. 
A fuel meter instead of a carb.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 23, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> I'm just reading along.........laughing at times.
> 
> I'm glad to see the cutting and stabbing has eased up.
> 
> ...



Ratings doubled
I have the numbers


El Moobs said:


> Some of y'all likely remember the fights Brad and I had on this site.


No I was busy. I remember coming on a following evening after things went down. Why What happened?


El Moobs said:


> I will also say that I blame myself more than I blame anyone else. Looking back I feel horrible about how I behaved.


 Aw, the ol' gilt & shame.
Sometime we are hardest on ourselves
I find what works for me is walking around repeating to myself; " gilt & shame are two useless emotions. Sometimes I throw jealousy in there two. I know the numbers don't add up but its all about lowering your standards.
Always keep our short and long term goals realistic.
A good example I may do to elleviate stress in meeting daily short term behavioral goals is....

I wake up in the morning and tell myself that I am going to be the best person I can possible be today. If the best person I could possibly be was an azzhole that day then that's fine. Shame and gilt become nullified. It's all about giving permission

The old set up to fail:

"I promise myself that I will not tell anyone to F* off today". Failure to meet your goal will result in two scoops of shame & gilt. I feel deep shame when I let myself down as well do I feel gilt when I make Mother cry again. I end up spending the rest of the day walking around repeating..." Gilt and shame are two useless emotions.
It all about cutting out the middle man

I did see a Physiatrists at one time but I found him lazy. He always wanted to lay out on the couch. No not with me honestly. I would never lower my standards and give permission.


----------



## hseII (Jun 23, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> Little mamacita sounds nice, but I'm leaning towards one a little older and that has plenty of $.



Sometimes that sounds better than it is: be careful what you wish for.

Women typically live longer than men for a reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jun 23, 2017)

Stihl 041S said:


> Sconondoa.......lol
> A mile or so from Oneida.
> And a lot of time in the Adirondacks.
> 
> ...


You call that Upstate?
Nah....that's the Fingerlake region.
Google zip code 12919......THATS Upstate!!


----------



## hseII (Jun 23, 2017)

Adirondackstihl said:


> You call that Upstate?
> Nah....that's the Fingerlake region.
> Google zip code 12919......THATS Upstate!!



I'm Pretty sure I could piss across the border from Your front porch: I don't know if you'd make it, but I believe I've got the powa.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jun 23, 2017)

Adirondackstihl said:


> You call that Upstate?
> Nah....that's the Fingerlake region.
> Google zip code 12919......THATS Upstate!!


Finger lakes area starts at the PA border. Lol

If it gets to 45 below. .....it's up state.

But yeah. 12919 it way up state. Mild weather.

I got a $50 070 up in that area. and a $25 020 chop saw.

Was heading to Maine.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jun 23, 2017)

hseII said:


> I'm Pretty sure I could piss across the border from Your front porch: I don't know if you'd make it, but I believe I've got the powa.


My phone will bounce back and forth out of roaming.
Yesterday I got an international notification that said "Welcome to Canada"......and I was in my own damn driveway....LOL


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 23, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> Ratings doubled
> I have the numbers
> 
> No I was busy. I remember coming on a following evening after things went down. Why What happened?
> ...



Thanks for the pep talk dad.


----------



## fwgsaw (Jun 23, 2017)

always good to kiss and makeup


----------



## hseII (Jun 23, 2017)

Adirondackstihl said:


> My phone will bounce back and forth out of roaming.
> Yesterday I got an international notification that said "Welcome to Canada"......and I was in my own damn driveway....LOL



When my phone says I'm in Canada, I normally am. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 23, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> Thanks for the pep talk dad.


 haha


I thought my offbeat"British Humour" nuked the whole planet except I few cockroaches then hsell surfaced and confirmed my notion....haha..respect to him.

"Pep talk" right. And the moral of the story...I wrote it...there couldn't be one.
Journaling is healthy

I would have to say its Sooo much easier and funner to wright absolute nonsense than write about my own trade. Do you find that? Or perhaps you could draw a parallel since you say its so silly

As they say up in the great white north.

"Keep your stick on the ice"


----------



## hseII (Jun 24, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> haha
> 
> 
> I thought my offbeat"British Humour" nuked the whole planet except I few cockroaches then hsell surfaced and confirmed my notion....haha..respect to him.
> ...



As many times as I've heard that, I've drawn 1 conclusion: my stick don't belong on the ice. 

I get the reference, ( it's referring to that fight my dad went to that time & a hockey game broke out of), but I'm still certain, unless there is an Ice Shack involved, my Stick don't belong out there.

And even then, it will need to be heavily insulated.


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 24, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> haha
> 
> 
> I thought my offbeat"British Humour" nuked the whole planet except I few cockroaches then hsell surfaced and confirmed my notion....haha..respect to him.
> ...



Silliness seems to follow men and ported saws around.....

So much drama from a "garden tool". 

Ported saws are indeed quite silly.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 24, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> Silliness seems to follow men and ported saws around.....
> 
> So much drama from a "garden tool".
> 
> Ported saws are indeed quite silly.



How exactly do I use my saws in the garden? [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRoller (Jun 24, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> How exactly do I use my saws in the garden? [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Dan


----------



## hseII (Jun 24, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> How exactly do I use my saws in the garden? [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I cut a cherry tree down one time with one of mine: it was wild, & causing problems. 

Also used it to trim the poles to size for the running beans.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 24, 2017)

hseII said:


> I cut a cherry tree down one time with one of mine: it was wild, & causing problems.
> 
> Also used it to trim the poles to size for the running beans.


You cut a tree down?
For real?


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 24, 2017)

He's like George Washington. Told on himself for chopping down the cherry tree.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 24, 2017)

There's not any cherry trees here hardly,wind blows them over.

Rare to see one that bigger than 10" 
Ain't good to have around the farm no way.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 24, 2017)

TRoller said:


> Hello Dan



Hi Dave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 24, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sup dan?


----------



## hseII (Jun 24, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> You cut a tree down?
> For real?



Not with an axe but with a saw.

It was wild too.


----------



## hseII (Jun 24, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> There's not any cherry trees here hardly,wind blows them over.
> 
> Rare to see one that bigger than 10"
> Ain't good to have around the farm no way.



This one was about 15" at the base, & harder than a woodpecker's lips.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 24, 2017)

hseII said:


> Not with an axe but with a saw.
> 
> It was wild too.


How many saws did it take?


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 24, 2017)

hseII said:


> This one was about 15" at the base, & harder than a woodpecker's lips.


One of my dad's favorite sayings


----------



## hseII (Jun 24, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> How many saws did it take?



1 chain was ruined.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 24, 2017)

hseII said:


> 1 chain was ruined.


Only 1?
Better than me


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 24, 2017)

Biggest cherry I've messed with was 30". I had to trim to fit on my 30" mill maxed out.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 24, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Sup dan?








Clear enough?
Lol



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII (Jun 24, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Only 1?
> Better than me



I didn't see the rock. [emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## hseII (Jun 24, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Clear enough?
> Lol
> 
> 
> ...



You will now be referred to as Steve Carrell.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 24, 2017)

hseII said:


> You will now be referred to as Steve Carrell.



[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRoller (Jun 24, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


House duty today brother


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 24, 2017)

TRoller said:


> House duty today brother



Kitchen renovation, 
Sanding Sheetrock 
Yay!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRoller (Jun 24, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Kitchen renovation,
> Sanding Sheetrock
> Yay!
> 
> ...


Fun fun


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 24, 2017)

TRoller said:


> Fun fun



Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 24, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's people that will come do that stuff if you give them money.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 24, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> There's people that will come do that stuff if you give them money.



I don't have any money...[emoji26]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 24, 2017)

Saving for the cabinets...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 24, 2017)

Paragon Builder said:


> I don't have any money...[emoji26]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trade saws for it
That's how I get everything.


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 24, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Trade saws for it
> That's how I get everything.


I wish Ct was like that. Most everyone here has a "farm boss with a 18" blade". That seems to be what litters craigslist and pawn shops here priced rediculous usually anyway. Most never heard of a 066 or 395 unless there tree services. Won't be long before I move to a different state lol


----------



## hseII (Jun 24, 2017)

Stihl84 said:


> View attachment 586631
> 
> I found this one up in the loft of our old hay barn a while back.








Ol' Tennessee FK Himself.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 25, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> I wish Ct was like that. Most everyone here has a "farm boss with a 18" blade". That seems to be what litters craigslist and pawn shops here priced rediculous usually anyway. Most never heard of a 066 or 395 unless there tree services. Won't be long before I move to a different state lol


I only have one stave mill that's local that I work for,I had to stop the drunken Yahoo's from hanging at my shop,they all want it fixed now and pay maybe,there's lots of saws here but no money.


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 25, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I only have one stave mill that's local that I work for,I had to stop the drunken Yahoo's from hanging at my shop,they all want it fixed now and pay maybe,there's lots of saws here but no money.


Drunk and no money wonderful combination.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 25, 2017)

hseII said:


> As many times as I've heard that, I've drawn 1 conclusion: my stick don't belong on the ice.
> 
> I get the reference, ( it's referring to that fight my dad went to that time & a hockey game broke out of), but I'm still certain, unless there is an Ice Shack involved, my Stick don't belong out there.
> 
> And even then, it will need to be heavily insulated.


 Wow! we just put more alcohol in our beer so you don't need such a big cooler. Wow! That thing is huge.
Yeah that was the old joke, "went to a fight and a Hockey game broke out". I remember those days. Philadelphia Flyers were known as the Broad street bullies.
The phrase " keep your stick on the ice is really a parallel to our every day life, isn't it. Keeping your stick on the ice and your head up go hand in hand in the game. So if you are not doing those thing you are not in the game or the game of life.
It can mean cheer up,don't get down, look ahead, get in "the game" be alert, watch out for what's coming. Be ready, be safe. Keep on keepin' on. Keep your head up.

Reminds me of Jonny deep in Donny Brasco explaining Fuhgedaboudit.

"and sometimes...it just means Fuhgedaboudit"

You know why Canadian couples do it doggy fashion?

So they can both watch the hockey game


----------



## bulletpruf (Jun 25, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> Wow! we just put more alcohol in our beer so you don't need such a big cooler. Wow! That thing is huge.
> Yeah that was the old joke, "went to a fight and a Hockey game broke out". I remember those days. Philadelphia Flyers were known as the Broad street bullies.
> The phrase " keep your stick on the ice is really a parallel to our every day life, isn't it. Keeping your stick on the ice and your head up go hand in hand in the game. So if you are not doing those thing you are not in the game or the game of life.
> It can mean cheer up,don't get down, look ahead, get in "the game" be alert, watch out for what's coming. Be ready, be safe. Keep on keepin' on. Keep your head up.
> ...


----------



## Khntr85 (Jul 26, 2017)

This is unbelievable, lost a lot of respect for numerous people here....:glad to see it now rather than later!!!!!


----------



## SquareFile (Jul 26, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I apologize to the ones that are upset with me and I apologize for doing whatever it was to make anyone think that they couldn't talk to me about it.
> 
> I will help anyone anyway I can,if you have a problem please talk to me about it, I can't help you if you don't tell me.
> 
> ...



Cool story.


----------



## Khntr85 (Jul 26, 2017)

I read this whole thread guys.....

SOMEONE please someone tell me we're this JMS has screwed someone, and I mean personally, not you heard threw your cousins sisters ex-boyfriend.....we started with "free-porting", then you guys try to simply say it was a shadow, are you kidding me.....

Please post pics of what is a major problem...a lot of you guys have sent screen shots to a fan boy of another porters cousins friend....have a set of nuts for once in your life and speak for your damn self!!!

Post something real, this has became the biggest joke of a thread I have seen on any forum period.....

And let me add I have NO ported saw from anyone, so do not try and say I have an agenda!!!

I am not sticking up for the guy, I just think with all these acquisitions, surely someone had some real issues...if you are going to mess up a guys livelihood, you better damn sure have a good reason!!!!

Post some pics or forever keep your bitching to yourself!!!!


----------

